#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-01-03
<ScottL> jussi, jussi01 , do either of you know when TheMuso is getting back?  i really need someone to sanity check some code and then push it to fix the 'unity as default xsession' problem for natty
<ScottL> lol, do "either" of you
<ScottL> or persia, might you afford some time?
<jussi> ScottL: you can also ask people in #ubuntu-motu for help with that sor t of stuff :)
<falktx> ScottL: btw, I pushed ladish into ubuntu's revu
<falktx> I got no comments so far, again...
<ScottL> falktx, can you possibly get it into debian?  that would probably greatly speed the acceptance
<falktx> ScottL: I've consider that, but I'm not sure how to do it...
<falktx> quadispro is the debian guru...
<ScottL> falktx, i think i am not overstating to say that the debian multimedia team is aggressive about working packages
<ScottL> either pushing them into experiemental in a timely fashion
<ScottL> or making comments back to those who package them
<ScottL> falktx, there are also wiki pages that would greatly help, i'll see if i can find some of them for you in the coming days
<falktx> ScottL: i'm just a little busy right now, and that sort of thing looks like takes a lot of time...
<ScottL> falktx, from what i've seen, you have already done the hard work...packaging
<ScottL> to get it into debian would be to get it into their git repositories and then post to the mailing list for sponsorship
<falktx> ScottL: but I'm sure I missed something... I always do..
<ScottL> falktx, yes, just like in REVU someone will look it over and give feeback, just it seems that debian multimedia team is more responsive, especially for audio related applications
<falktx> yep
<falktx> ScottL: btw, I'm about to announce the new PPAs
<ScottL> cool :)
<ScottL> got a minute to pm?
<falktx> ScottL: sure
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-01-04
<ailo> ScottL: I could give it a go, but I need to know what specifically needs to be changed. Maybe a screenshot could do?
<ailo> Or a nice description...
<ailo> holstein: just had a look at irc logs for the last meeting. Wasn't much of a meeting :(
<holstein> ailo: yeah, we're going to try again mid-january
<holstein> or so
<holstein> maybe a weekend day
<ailo> Is there a good place to look for what needs to be done, or what is decided
<holstein> i usually try and catch ScottL in a query when he's not busy
<ailo> Would be great to have a list and assignees on the wiki, or something
<holstein> ailo: i like that
<ailo> Have you talked about changing the US theme, ever?
<holstein> maybe we could try and implement something like that in the next few weeks
<ailo> Or making variations.
<holstein> ailo: im not sure about the art
<holstein> we were talking about the site
<holstein> and maybe theme-ing based on that?
<holstein> not sure...
<ailo> ok
<ailo> By the way, holstein, you tried firewire on 10.10, right?
<holstein> yeah
<ailo> Out of the box?
<holstein> i got abogani 's kernel
<holstein> the one for 11.04
<holstein> and it worked fine
<ailo> oh, sorry, I meant 11.04
<holstein> OH
<holstein> not yet
<holstein> i should
<holstein> i'll try and get to that this week
<ailo> Those things that we did to get it working should be implemented into 11.04, right? But who does that?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> they dont have to be implemented
<holstein> we need to get more FW gear too
<holstein> whatever that box tanders had
<holstein> he had to do more than i did
<holstein> in 10.10
<ailo> No, it seems his last attempt, from scratch, was pretty much the same as for you, except he had a udev rules file with specific rules for specific devices
<holstein> OK
<ScottL> ailo, this is what i mean:  http://imagebin.org/130890
<ScottL> notice the two dark grey boxes with light grey text in them
<ailo> Yeah
<ailo> Only happens in browsers? I get the feeling this is inside a browser.
<ScottL> when you pay for things online, it's really, really hard to see the choices
<ScottL> ailo, charlie-tca also complained about the GDM login too
<ScottL> i played with the widget factory (just ten minute ago) and i couldn't find the offending area :(
<ailo> I've changed the GDM, it's not so hard (so it follows the theme), but I have no idea how to get that into the installation.
<ScottL> ailo, it's okay, there are more pressing things to worry about currently :)
<ailo> I'm interested in the GTK stuff, so I can give it some time.
<ailo> What else could I help out with?
<ailo> I get the feeling that so far Lucid is the best choice for audio and that maybe Maverick should not be recommended at all, though it is a terrific Desktop distro.
<ailo> What will be the biggest change in Natty (aside from the desktop)? 
<holstein> ailo: we'll keep gnome AFAIK
<holstein> the next big change will be wayland
<holstein> whenever that happens
<ailo> Yeah, read about that. Interesting times..
<holstein> i think 12.04 is the goal
<holstein> we'll see
<ScottL> ailo, the first most dire thing is getting gnome as the default xsession in my opinion
<ScottL> the code is there, now i just need to make a diff, file a bug, attach the diff, and most importantly, get someone to push it into the repos
<ScottL> i'm feeling a little punchy about the last bit however
<ScottL> those who usually help me with it aren't around lately :(
<ScottL> however, i've tried other vectors and will continue with a few more tomorrow
<ScottL> then we probably need to see about adjusting the menu (ubuntustudio-menu) to incorporate many of the new applications
<ScottL> they will be dumped into the audio menu, instead of the 'audio production' submenu
<ScottL> also, i'm hoping to start backporting from maverick to lucid pretty aggressively within two weeks
<ScottL> anyone who can help test these would be awesome!
<ScottL> i'll make the ppa (done), start pushing code (started), file bugs as necessary (also started), but i need people to test
<ScottL> and most importantly report the results of the testing in the bug report
<ScottL> once we have two independent and success tests, then the official backports team should pull these in and release them
<ailo> ScottL: So, Lucid should replace Maverick by being as up to date?
<ScottL> of course these is also the website that apparently has the longevity of a turtle
<ScottL> ailo, that is the general plan since it's the LTS version, i would like to
<ScottL> of course, there are some thing we will not be able to do probably, like backport jack2 and other libraries
<ailo> ScottL: Then it would make sence to change the website, by not including Maverick? Or expand the story about the distros...
<ScottL> oh, and for natty i also wanted to replace the plymouth theme and miscellaneous art (GDM, wallpaper)
<ScottL> ailo, you mean to not mention maverick on the website?  hmmm, hadn't really thought about that
<ailo> ScottL: Yes, cause at least for firewire devices, Maverick won't work. 
<ailo> Without fixes
<ailo> Don't know if there are other issues.
<ScottL> persia had originally left lucid as the preferred download on the wiki page, it certainly wouldn't hurt to mention that same on the website
<ScottL> trouble will be getting stochastic to make the change :(
<ScottL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/  says that 10.04 is still the recommended release
<ailo> ScottL: Another thing that throws off new users is that pulseaudio won't work with some multichannel pci chips, wihout a fix. I would love to do something about that.
<ScottL> ailo, by all means, please see what you can do :)
<ailo> ScottL: It is an Alsa problem, from what I understand. Unfortunately no one seems to want to fix it. 
<ailo> Anyway, I could try to do something about that.
<ScottL> ailo, i am afraid that i do not have an answer about that
<ScottL> ailo, but you might check the last three posts here:  http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/
<ScottL> perhaps one of them discusses the bug of which you speak, perhaps not 
<ScottL> TheMuso, i am about to go to bed, but will you be available to upload a diff file to the repository about setting gnome-classic as the default xsession?
<ScottL> just leave an answer, i'll see it in the morning
<ScottL> if you are curious, here is what i have:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548058/
<ScottL> i'll get the diff later
<ailo> ScottL: I've taken up the bug on occasion. It is an old one. Initially everyone blamed pulseaudio, but it seems to be Alsa.
<ailo> I got the advice once that someone just needed to get into it and fix it.
<TheMuso> ScottL: that change looks ok to me, please test it if you can, or get someone else to test t.
<ailo> ScottL: This is the stuff for Natty, right? Where do I put it?
<ailo> And about the bug, I guess I'll hang out with the alsa guys later to see if they can help me...
<ailo> Or, I just run it? I'm about to install Natty today, or tomorrow.
<ailo> Right, it was for TheMuso ;)
<ailo> Just read up on the multichannel pulseaudio bug. Seems like they're working on it, but no solution in sight.
<ailo> And I'm reading up on Ubuntu audio in general. There's the Ubuntu Audio and Ubuntu Audio dev teams in Launchpad with names I recognize. Seems like they are the ones to talk to about audio bugs.
<scott-work> TheMuso:  i don't have much experience with code, so i was unsure of that fix, and only managed to find someone yesterday who i felt comfortable checking it
<scott-work> TheMuso: i will see about testing it and filing the bug report by the end of the week
<scott-work> i was getting a little panicky because i couldn't find people i knew to check what i did, much less push it to the repos :P
<ailo> ScottL: I'm pretty sure that fixing the dark text on buttons needs a fix in /usr/share/themes/UbuntuStudio/gtk-2.0/gtkrc. However, i can't find a web page that does the dark text thing.
<ailo> holstein: You around?
<ScottL> ailo, hey, that's pretty cool that you found a place to correct it, i'll try to find a good website that shows the problem later tonight
 * ScottL is cooking dinner currently
<ScottL> ailo, here is a website that has the problem text/background:  http://secure.fsckvps.com/cart.php?gid=200015&currency=2
<ailo> ScottL: It may take me a while to figure that one out, cause I need to understand GTK a bit more first. Is Toby Smithe actively maintaining Ubuntustudio-look. Who is doing that?
<ScottL> i don't think he is actively maintaining it currently, ailo, but i could be wrong
<ailo> ScottL: UbuntuStudio is equal to the ubuntustudio-* packages, right? I'm trying to figure out the structure. Who is responsible at the top of the tree. Is it you?
<ailo> Is there bug-reporting for those packages?
<ScottL> ailo, i suppose it would be me at the top of the ubuntu studio tree, although i must admit a caveat
<ScottL> i am not the most technically knowledgeable individual within the ubuntu studio framework
<ScottL> i.e. per.sia and The.Muso are much, much more technically minded than i in general about ubuntu and sundry
<ailo> ScottL: How about bug-reporting? Task management...
<ScottL> ailo, if you assign the bug to 'ubuntustudio-dev' it will notify all that are members of the team
<ScottL> ailo, task management is more or less handle in an ad hoc manner as needed
<ScottL> but those who wish to fix something won't be dissuaded ;)
<ailo> ScottL: So, how do I become a member? Throw you a message in Launchapad?
<ailo> I'm not the most technical person myself, but I know a little about most things. I'm mostly interested in getting a good foundation for audio, not only limited to UbuntuStudio.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-01-05
<ScottL> ailo, the ubuntustudio-dev group is restricted to those familiar with code, otherwise some fairly dramatic, although unintentional, issues might result :P
<ailo> ScottL: No problem. Just trying to figure out how things are connected. Who does what, what needs to be done. Is there a wishlist. That sort of thing.
<ScottL> ailo, i'm glad you feel that way :)
<ScottL> as far as a wishlist, this would be the closest thing, i think: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/ReleasePlanning
<ScottL> to be honest, it seems that most people are not involved consistently enough to do it collaboratively, so i keep a running list of things i would like to accomplish
<ScottL> i wish it were otherwise
<holstein> ScottL: maybe we could get a few of use commited
<holstein> and do something more formal
<holstein> ailo and i were talking about a wiki page
<holstein> with tasks
<ScottL> holstein, that would be awesome
<holstein> and we assign ourselves
<ScottL> we used to have something similar, hold one
<holstein> i was talking about maybe we could get something like that going on by february
<ScottL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/LucidTaskList
<ailo> At least it would be great if all participants, even tester can check what needs testing, what needs solving and so on.
<ScottL> yes it would :)
<ScottL> i had thought about making a task-list page, one that would be continually updated for each release instead of a new one for each release
<ScottL> but it doesn't have to be that way, whatever people want and whatever works
<holstein> ScottL: whatever you think is more convinient
<ailo> We could start by just one for Natty, and if it works to keep the same for later releases, just keep it.
<holstein> i like it 
<ailo> I'm a little concerned with some out of date pages here and there, on launchpad, and maybe on the wiki too
<ailo> When people look for info, it can get a little confusing
<holstein> ailo: sounds like a good item for that wiki we're proposing
<holstein> maybe just a search and locate the pages project
<holstein> thats something i could chew through
<ailo> I think there should be a link to a development, open to anyone on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/, that doesn't need to conflict with the dev teams work. 
<ScottL> updating the out-of-date pages, or deprecating them, would be a good task :)
<ailo> That would be a good starting point to collect links to other pages too
<ScottL> ailo, the general feeling is that all pages on wiki.ubuntu.com should be for developing ubuntu studio and help.ubuntu.com should be for using ubuntu studio
<holstein> OH
<ScottL> that's just a large and generalized overview of the documentation scheme
<holstein> thats news to me
<holstein> makes sense though
<ScottL> there is some cross pollination between the two, but i think it would be helpful going forward to try to adhere to that convention
<ailo> We need some standard items to work on as well, I think, but perhaps this could be outlined in a meeting later on. I'm thinking we need a list of things to test, and that sort of thing.
<holstein> i like the idea here
<ScottL> some of the things to test would be based on the work flows beings developed, but also there are other, more system-level things as well
<holstein> a non-dev development wiki page
<holstein> someting i can just reference real quick
<holstein> drop links to wiki pages in
<holstein> ping you guys to look at them
<holstein> things that i think need to be tested
<holstein> OR that i need confirmed
<ailo> It's generally the oversight I feel is missing, that probably the dev guys have, but it's not communicating.
<holstein> i think the more we do though
<holstein> to be organized
<holstein> the better
<ailo> I agree
<holstein> if we have links to present with black and white print of what we need
<holstein> drop that in #moto or whatever
<ScottL> i had tried to get a few guys to form a testing group to develop some of these tests
<ScottL> just oversight stuff like: does jack start, does ardour start, does gimp start, etc
<holstein> its challenging
<holstein> with JACK
<ScottL> making some simple recordings, use a synth to make noise (or music)
<holstein> that can be SO hardware dependant
<ailo> Is UbuntuStudio-controls still outdated?
<holstein> my firewire interface wont start with JACK in 10.10
<holstein> but that doesnt make JACK broken
<ailo> I'd say these are issues to put in the wiki
<holstein> and im just getting to where i think i could trouble-shoot and get to the bottom of some of that
<ailo> I think many users are accustomed to doing fixes themselves on a lot of releases. They won't do a bug report even.
<holstein> bug reports are still challening for me
<holstein> and its a lot of work too
<holstein> can be
<ScottL> ailo, yes, ubuntustudio-controls is outdated
<holstein> and, like my issue
<holstein> is that a bug?
<holstein> JACK works
<ScottL> i can't find anybody with python experience who is willing to work on it
<holstein> just not with my firewire interface
<ailo> ScottL: I know a little python.
<holstein> i filed a bug report though
<ScottL> holstein, i don't think it's that big of deal to test jack, we need someone with pci card and another with firewire to test it using their normal setup
<ailo> I'm guessing it's basically just a script, but it needs su permission to edit files.
<ScottL> they should be familiar enough with their hardware to understand what it should take to get it started, if it doesn't start then there is a problem
<ScottL> ailo, yes, basically, but there is other stuff
<holstein> sure, but how do we get it fixed ?
<ScottL> like checking to see if the limits.conf file (or whatever) already has rtprio, et al, already there and change that line instead of adding a new one
<holstein> i dont think its OK to ship it out of the box with what would be needed
<holstein> OR that was the excuse i heard that made sense
<holstein> and, how much of a priority should firewire devices be?
<ailo> ScottL: jack is using a different file for that now. It's in /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<ScottL> holstein, in a general sense, if testing results in a problem, then report it in a bug or to the -dev team, and we work on a fix before release
<holstein> it doesnt say anywhere on the site 'firewire support out of the box'
<ScottL> holstein, but i understand your point about firewire devices
<holstein> ive seen the bugs for that though
<ScottL> and i concede the point
<holstein> since hardy and before
<ailo> Ubuntustudio control should not be needed anymore, unless one wants to toggle rt
<holstein> and when i have made noise, i heard a security concern, which i understand
<ScottL> i would like to perhaps have a ubuntu studio-dev ppa with a -rt kernel in it and have a package that updates the sources.list to include that ppa
<holstein> ScottL: i like that
<ScottL> ailo, i think it also enable the raw1394 for video/firewire
<ailo> ScottL: right, but that has changed too now.
<ailo> Because of the new firewire stack
<ScottL> holstein, let's be honest, laptops and firewire cards are probably half (if not more) of the users now and probably will continue to be a substantial percentage for the future
<holstein> yeah, might need to search aroudn and find all the changes
<holstein> get them on that wiki too
<holstein> so we know what is what
<ScottL> ailo, oh, i didn't know that
<holstein> ScottL: i think its a good idea for it to be a priority IF the focus is going to be pro-audio out of the box
<ailo> I put the question to Asmo on the -dev mail list if he got firewire working out of the box on Natty. On Maverick it won't.
<ailo> Installing jackd already takes care of rt
<holstein> ScottL ailo , i think this has been a productive meeting so far :)
<ailo> ScottL: I think it has been proved that there is a gap between user and dev in this case. Testing is a way to redeem that. I think Abogani put it out there first, and that has made a few of us users to get involved.
<ailo> We don't need to be so many, but we need all kinds
<ailo> To do testing
<ailo> And we need to be able to see the results, and then act on them
<ScottL> ailo, "installing jack takes care of rt"...i think yes and no, it installs a preset in the audio.conf file but what if someone wants to change the memlock from unlimited?
<ScottL> holstein, i agree, this has been productive :)
<ScottL> ailo, very true, we had considered developing a matrix of what types of test and testers we would like (e.g. start jackd using pci card, start jackd using firewire, etc)
<ailo> Ubuntustudio-control is a way for a normal user to get access to rt control, without having to know how it works. I think jackd's default settings already take are of that. For a new user, they don't even know what rt is.
<ailo> I think abstracting things is a big discussion. On Linux we like to be able to do what we want
<ailo> Gui-tools do not always let you do that, but if this one has legitimity, why not?
<ailo> ScottL: Anyway, I like "e.g. start jackd using pci card, start jackd...". We need that.
<ailo> ScottL: I'll have a look at Ubuntustudio controls. I have knowledge enough to adjust it. The base code is already there. One only needs to tweak it. If needed I can do something with it. Otherwise, I would take it off the repo.
<ScottL> ailo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Meetings/2010May16
<ScottL> about 1/2 down the first screen it mentions ubuntustudio-controls update
<ScottL> ailo, i don't know that we have considered all the uses for -controls
<ailo> ScottL: Ok, so there are some big plans for that app, then :)
<ailo> Sort of like a US wizard
<ScottL> not necessarily, just floating ideas, but no one seemed to really get into it
<ScottL> but you are right, if nothing is going to be done with it (e.g. fix it or improve it), then it should be removed
<holstein> +1 on remove
<ScottL> holstein had mentioned included the -rt kernel on the disc like another distro had done along with instructions how to install it
<ScottL> this might be translated into something in -controls for the -rt kernel ppa
<ScottL> for an example
<holstein> well, thats true
<holstein> and a good ide
<holstein> a
<holstein> hmmm
<ScottL> lol
<ailo> I'm interested in that.
<ailo> I like the idea of some sort of wizard, that would help new users to get comfortable fast.
<ScottL> stochastic made another suggestion that i had toyed with before: giving new users links to help via shortcuts on the desktop
<ScottL> i would even like to include a 'release notes' also on the disc that installs and is in the menu
 * ScottL stole that from debian lxde
<holstein> i like all of this
<holstein> i feel like, if you're using ubuntustudio, and dont get on the irc
<holstein> you're just screwed
<holstein> OR i was
<ScottL> when i have built a machine for friends and installed ubuntu studio i do a few things for them
<holstein> i used to fire up rosegarden and wonder why it wasnt doing anything
<holstein> or wonder what those JACK errors were when i would click on something
<ScottL> i add firefox icons on the desktop for help.ubuntu.com, ubuntu forums, wiki.ubuntu.com, a video i made for starting and using jack, ardour, rakarrack
<ailo> Well, we could decide on a deadline when it needs to be finished. I can take it on. I'm sure there lot's of people interested in participating.
<ScottL> and setup xchat to get into #ubuntustudio on IRC
<holstein> ScottL: NICE
<holstein> instead of #ubuntu
<ScottL> i would love to include instruction videos (or links to them) on the disc
<holstein> ScottL: we have missed natty right?
<holstein> natty is in freeze for us too right?
<ScottL> but all these ideas get put on the backburner because i'm struggling to things straight just for releases
<holstein> or does that include us too?
<ScottL> holstein, no, it shouldn't be yet i don't think
<ScottL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<ScottL> release freeze is at the end of february, i think that would be what we need to worry about
<ScottL> BUT, if we are making new packages, then yes we would have troubles, REVU doesn't move fast :(
<ScottL> we should probably organize it all and truly understand what we want to incorporate
<ScottL> then make a simple package for just one part of what we want done
<ScottL> once it's in the repos, then updating it to include other aspects is much, much easier
<ailo> Well, I'm still waiting to hear whether firewire does work out of the box. If it does, US-controls won't be needed anyway, and we can let that one wait until the next release.
<holstein> i dont think we need to make new packages
<holstein> for now
<holstein> for natty
<holstein> some of these little changes would be great though
<holstein> and a menu item or 2
<ScottL> there were still things that i had planned for natty:  updating menu, new artwork, new plymouth theme
<holstein> ScottL: did you see that email from falk?
<holstein> about his menu?
<holstein> i liked that too
<ScottL> yes holstein, but there are things going on in debian that might preclude our efforts
<holstein> AH
<ScottL> they are considering the same thing, but not in the hackneyed way we are currently doing it
<ailo> About plymouth, what's the problem other than that it is not syncing with boot (so fast these days)
<ScottL> they want to create new categories and including these categories in the desktop file
<ScottL> this way it's all automatic and according to convention
<ailo> Categorizing is hard to do on a general level
<holstein> ScottL: i like that to
<holstein> o
<holstein> whats the ETA on that?
<ScottL> ailo, well, the graphics are crappy :-)  i can say that becuase i did them (plymouth)
<ScottL> seriously, i realized that we were switching, nobody had a plymouth theme, so i spent a frantic weekend learning plymouth, and made that theme
<holstein> i dont think i have the US plymouth theme
<ailo> Wow, nice work. It impressed my friends, when I showed them US.
<holstein> maybe i broke it
<ScottL> cory's new plymouth theme (that needs some tweaks):  http://www.fossmusicproject.org/public/images/new-plymouth-theme.png
<ScottL> ignore the fact that the circle-like thing is to the left of the coF
<ailo> The plymouth theme doesn't really have any reason to exist in the future, I think, since boots are so fast. Better to use a simple image.
<ScottL> if should be over the CoF and spinning in a circle
<holstein> yeah, saw that, and i liked it
<holstein> slcik
<holstein> slick*
<ScottL> i would also like to remove the progress bar because of what ailo said
<ailo> slick is the word
 * ScottL is going to take a shower
<holstein> ScottL: laterx
<holstein> ailo: i like where this is going
<ailo> holstein: me too. 
<ScottL> ailo, and holstein, agreed, this is asesome progress, i'm very glad that both of you are here :)
<holstein> w00t
<ScottL> i'll try to add these ideas to the release planning page for natty+1
<ScottL> just to get them down on "paper"
 * abogani waves
<abogani> Which will be the default music player in Natty? banshee?
<ailo> abogani: I heard it would be, but so far not..
<ailo> Though, rythmbox has ben removed from the volume indicator menu
<abogani> ailo: Thanks!
<jussi> ScottL: ping me when you are around - Id like to pass the ML's completely over to you 
<scott-work> jussi: is this something that needs to be done while i am at work?
<scott-work> s/work/home?
<scott-work> supercollider may be hitting debian soon :)
<scott-work> looks like a patch went from debian multimedia upstream and it is being incorporated into the their upcoming release
<holstein> scott-work: ScottL if you get a minute, feel free to mark that new bug i filed 'wishlist' as well
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/697774
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 697774 in Ubuntu Studio "cant install ubuntustudio from USB stick" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> i'll go ahead and assigne myself
<holstein> bbl...
<falktx> hehe, holstein, that will only work if US was a live-cd/dvd
<holstein> falktx: i already filed that bug :)
<holstein> and marked it wishlist
<holstein> just trying to make some official documentation
<holstein> i need to get that added to the install wiki at some point
<falktx> i promised a live-dvd of US, and I'll make it
<falktx> just need time...
<holstein> i saw that i missed i question about that in #ubuntustudio
<holstein> "cant get unetbootin to work with ubuntustudio iso
<holstein> resonable mistake
<holstein> if you're new to the alternate installers
<holstein> alright, for realz.. BBL
<holstein> done with lunch
<scott-work> holstein: in your bug you link to a flash drive install page and say that it _should_ work,  are you saying that you tried it with ubuntu studio and it doesn't work?
<holstein> scott-work: OH
<holstein> good point
<holstein> let me go and fix that
<holstein> that is a work-around that i actually havent tried
<holstein> BUT i have been told several times that it worked with 10.04
<holstein> hasnt come up since than
<holstein> then*
<scott-work> holstein: sorry, i wasn't meaning to be a syntax nazi ;)  i meant more of does it work?
<holstein> scott-work: no, totally
<holstein> its not clear
<holstein> i did it really quick before lunch
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-01-06
<scott-work> holstein:  with the firewire bug, have you tried enabling raw1394 via ubuntustudio-controls?
<holstein> scott-work: i'll try that
<holstein> to make sure i cover everything
<holstein> but, in 10.10
<holstein> i do all my usual tweaks
<holstein> it doesnt work
<holstein> but with RT kernel, it does
<ailo> holstein: but the raw1394 would only work for the old stack, right?
<holstein> ailo: i'll have to confirm that 
<holstein> it'll be next week i bet
<holstein> i'll try and catch up with you and run some tests
<ailo> So, I've had a look at Ubuntustudio-controls and I'm sure I can handle an update as well as adding some features. Would be great if all rt related stuff was handled from the same place.
<ailo> Even adding user to audio group
<ailo> I would start with updating the firewire stuff, but I need confirmation on how that works, so holstein or Asmo will need to help me with that
<scott-work> ailo:  that sounds good, i would defintely wait until we understand what is necessary/required for firewire
<scott-work> trying to install natty last night and it keeps sending sigterm to computer during installing software :(
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-01-07
<holstein> ScottL: did you see all those build errors :/
<holstein> i guess xorg?
<holstein> changes
<holstein> thats probably not your're iessu though
<holstein> issue*
<holstein> the sigterm thing
<ScottL> yeah i saw the xorg email :(
<holstein> :/
<ScottL> since its xorg i expect others to be looking into though :)
<ScottL> but yeah, i don't think it's my sigterm issue
<ScottL> i'll be trying the 32bit copy of natty downloaded yesterday 
<holstein> i did 64-bit for sure
<ScottL> i managed to install a lucid install so it's probably not my new machine :)
<holstein> not ubuntustudio though
<holstein> i should have tried the US iso then 
<holstein> didnt think about it
<ScottL> i'll try the 32bit ubuntustudio install later tonight, see what happens
<ScottL> i suppose i could try vanilla ubuntu and then work on the ubuntustudio-settings package to test build it for the unity vs gnome-session issue
<ailo> ScottL: Aren't there other outdated packages as well?
<ailo> The pavudevchooser, for instance.
<ailo> padevchooser, I mean
<ailo> I also noticed hal is a dependency, is it needed for something?
<ScottL> ailo, i don't really know, but you can file a bug report against it pointing out that dependency
<scott-work> holstein:  i wonder if an email to the jack-devel mailing list would be helpful for the firewire bug you reported
<holstein> scott-work: jack or ffado?
<holstein> nah, JACK...
<scott-work> holstein:  i imagine this has to do with permission for jack start correct? 
 * scott-work doesn't really know because he doesn't have a firewire device
<holstein> its all kinda over my head still
<holstein> i can test things though
<holstein> and ailo and i are discussing it and looking things up here and there
<ailo> holstein: we are talking about firewire on 10.10, right?
<holstein> ailo: suer
<holstein> sure*
<holstein> we've been talking about 11.04 too though
<holstein> i still havent installed the RT kernel and tested yet
<ailo> It seems firewire won't start on either 10.10 and 11.04 without aboganis kernel, right?
<holstein> ailo: thats the theory
<holstein> im not going to change anything else
<holstein> just get that kernel, boot and run sudo qjackctl
<holstein> so that should be the only changing variable
<holstein> im doing a talk tomorrow at my LUG
<holstein> about linux audio
<holstein> the laptop i wanted to use has a power issue
<holstein> all kinds of noise in whatever interface i try and use with it
<holstein> while its plugged in
<holstein> and the battery will only last a few seconds ;)
<ailo> Yeah, I recognize that
<holstein> the other notebook i have has a VIA chip
<holstein> and i cant get the VGA to work
<holstein> and i need to send to a projector
<holstein> maybe i'll just show it on the screen
<holstein> and tell whoever is interested they can come over and see it in action if they want
<holstein> i dont know how much noise i can make there anyways
<ailo> Is the noise really that high from the power?
<holstein> its ridiculous
<holstein> ive never heard such noise
<holstein> something is wrong
<ailo> I had some when trying to record on a laptop. Must be some earth, thing.
<holstein> it was a donated computer
<holstein> traded for work
<holstein> who knows
<holstein> and its not so nice that i want to go buy a battery and/or power supply 
<ailo> Maybe a gate after the soundcard?
<ailo> And play only real loud music, so the hum is not heard.
<holstein> yeah, and ive had that noise before
<holstein> this is that only like 20 times worse
<holstein> its strange and electrical somehow
<holstein> turning the volume down on the amp or speakers has no affect
<holstein> effect*
<ailo> Well, I think you should try maximizing the sound from your laptop and minimizing on speakers.
<holstein> you can hear loud pops with the mouse
<holstein> and when keys are pressed
<holstein> ailo: i know
<holstein> but this is USB, firewire
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> and with the volume literally all the way off
<holstein> on the amp
<holstein> its getting passed through somehow
<holstein> the volume doesnt change the volume of the noise at all
<ailo> It's pretty common to get noise, from usb disks, from the screen...
<holstein> usually i can get in's pretty clean via firewire
<holstein> and that could still be the case
<holstein> i havent tried that
<holstein> the out is what i need tomorrow
<ailo> Good luck. Sounds like a nightmare.
<holstein> eh
<holstein> could be worse
<holstein> at least i have options
<holstein> i can always carry the studio box down there
<holstein> i was just expecting it to be easy
<holstein> thats what i get for having expectations
<scott-work> i have heard that some laptops suffer from ground looping when plugging into an electrical outlet
<scott-work> the best thing is to run off of battery to avoid it was the advice
<holstein> i should price one
<holstein> before i give up on this one
<scott-work> eviljames is WAYYY out there on #osmp
<holstein> seems commited to his philosphy
<scott-work> i just wanted to point out that i found the disparity between the public outrage/media covered on assange/wikileaks and those that broke laws to steal secret documents a little extreme
<scott-work> and he's frothing about cheney getting people killed and the government is evilllll!!!!111ONEONETWO
<holstein> in theory, our system is set up where a guy like eviljames should be able to run for some office
<holstein> and change something
<holstein> OR influence
<holstein> nothing illegal about that
<scott-work> OR get on an IRC channel as go bat shit crazy
<holstein> hehe
<scott-work> lol...i probably shouldn't have typed that
<holstein> eh, its the -dev channel
<holstein> we're all adults here
<holstein> its not a regular occurance
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-01-08
<ScottL> it seems like both the amd64 and i386 ubuntustudio ISOs are bombing during the software installation
<ScottL> drops to clear screen with "sigterm" at the bottom of the screen
<ScottL> i'll check about bug reports with alternate discs later
<ScottL> tomorrow i go to my dad's with the kids (and dogs)
<ScottL> but i'm on vacation next week so i should be able to get some stuff down :)
<holstein> ScottL ailo 
<holstein> i got around to testing firewire in natty again
<holstein> -lowlatency seems OK
<holstein> i only have jack installed
<holstein> i'll have to install something and give it a workout
<holstein> BUT it starts and runs normally
<holstein> no xruns
<holstein> yet
<ScottL> holstein, awesome!
<ScottL> so it would seem that you are saying the -generic kernel doesn't work with firewire but the -lowlatency does?
<ScottL> did you have to do any extra tweaks to get it to work compared to normally?
<ScottL> i'm afraid i'm aware of the new firewire/kernel stack from reading the FFADO website, but do not understand it completely on a fundamental level
<ScottL> heading to my dad's this morning, so i'll be away for a day or so
<ScottL> well, two days
<holstein> ScottL: im running out in a minute
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i just tried the generic kernel
<holstein> out of the box
<holstein> running sudo qjackctl
<holstein> then, i installed the -lowlatency
<holstein> ran sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and it runs as expected
<holstein> i wanted that to be the only varialbe
<holstein> i wanted that to be the only variable *
<ailo> holstein: Ok, so it's definitely only the Maverick generic kernel that does not work.
<holstein> ailo: that was natty
<holstein> too
<holstein> both
<holstein> BUT i did more tweaks in the maverick install
<holstein> and i wanted to make sure that didnt influence the outcome
<ailo> I don't understand. Maverick does not work with generic, right? But Natty does, no?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> neither
<holstein> -lowlatency works with natty
<ailo> ok
<holstein> i added that one in natty and tried it
<holstein> i just jumped to -realtime in maverick
<ailo> But Natty should be a problem anyway because of cgroups, which makes rt impossible.
<ailo> How about usermode natty/-lowlatency? ffado-rules?
<holstein> i'll have to tweak that as normal user
<holstein> and see
<holstein> ailo: ill ping you when i get to that
<ailo> I'm proposing to use the list for specific devices.
<holstein> so i can do it in some logical order
<ailo> I could check that it's complete.
<holstein> bbl... gotta run see if my LUG meeting is off or not
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-01-09
<detrate> what makes speakers die for a month then come back to life?
<detrate> the fuse was fine but they were not getting power
<detrate> I let them sit for a month and they were able to push hard for a good 4 hours before I let them relax again
<detrate> but they straight up, refused to turn on for a month
 * ckontros waves
<ScottL> hi ckontros 
 * ScottL just got back from my dad's and is unloading the family's bags
<ckontros> Fun. :P How's the project going?
<ScottL> ckontros, it's messy right now, natty is NOT going smoothly
<ScottL> it should come together before release but i was hoping to be at a better place already
<ScottL> there's still plans to implement for natty and plans for later releases are being discussed
<ckontros> I read the list today. We're always cursed by the kernel. :)
<ScottL> i noticed that i didn't get an email about all the xorg build fails so hopefully i can get a natty install so i can fix the default xsession problem
<ScottL> ckontros, aya, i really haven't delved too much into it since other problems are happening _and_ i don't have a firewire interface
<ScottL> also the latest (up to two days ago) ubuntu studio discs kept dropping to "sigterm" and restarting during software installation
<ckontros> Just keep Alessio's spirits up. Studio is almost sunk without him.
<ckontros> What was the issue?
<ScottL> after i get the xsession issue resolved i was going to get into the sigterm/installation problem
<ckontros> Ahh... How has it been dealing w/the Unity changes?
<ScottL> check to see if other alternate installs are having the same problem on launchpad bugs, irc, etc
<ScottL> ckontros, not too bad except unity will not work currently in ubuntu studio because we haven't add the required packages
<ScottL> at least that was the last that i had seen
<ScottL> i played with a vanilla natty install with unity enabled and installed audio apps to see how it looked/behaved
<ScottL> didn't like it, not at all
<ckontros> Yeah. I would think it wouldnt fit Studio.
<ckontros> Any other nice developments? Or other changes?
<ScottL> well, once we get unity/gnome-session squared as default xsession
<ScottL> we still need to update the menu for new applications, update some art, and update the plymouth theme based on what you had done already
<ScottL> i feel like i'm almost a month behind were i wanted to be though
<ScottL> of course we had also changed the tasksel options to split the audio applications
<ckontros> Ok. So nothing earth-shaking.
<ScottL> i hadn't really heard any feedback on it actually, surprised me really
<ScottL> ckontros, no, not really
<ScottL> ckontros, OH, the plan was for the UKT to provide instructions to get other kernels into the repos
<ScottL> our goal was to get the -lowlatency kernel into the repos for natty
<ckontros> Its not already?
<ScottL> i'm still questioning if that is going to happen becuae the UKT guy hasn't done it
<ScottL> ckontros, no, after miami the agreement was that the UKT would create and provide the instructions for getting a kernel in and we would need to maintain it
<ckontros> Go to IRC kernel meetings. Push where/however you can.
<ckontros> You went right?
<ckontros> (to miami)
<ScottL> persia had said i was to poke him if it the instructions weren't provided in a certain time and he was going to poke someone higher up in the UKT i believe
<ScottL> but persia has been not answering lately
<ScottL> ckontros, i haven't been to any kernel meeting but i will see about doing so to push this
<ckontros> Then you do what you have to. ;)
<ScottL> and no, i didn't make it to maimi, but i am scheduled for the next one
<ckontros> Ahh... Which is where?
<ScottL> i haven't heard any rumours about it yet
<ScottL> i am presuming it will be somewhere in europe
<ScottL> my wife even wants to go if it's in europe so i certainly have the home approval :P
<ckontros> Hehe.
<ScottL> we've also gotten some more users involved with development
<ScottL> holstein and ailo really have been kicking it
<ScottL> and there are several other people who have been involved with the website update
<ckontros> killer
<ScottL> so, it's progress
<ckontros> Sure. How's Luke?
<ScottL> busy with assessability on unity and not directly involved much
<ckontros> (TheMuso^^^):)
<ckontros> Gotcha
<ScottL> also we've had some brainstorming on how to improve user experience, small things but helpful i think
<ckontros> Awesome. Well, Im gonna go back to the kids. Keep the chin up. Later sir.
<ScottL> thank you sir :)
<ckontros> :)
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-01-02
<stochastic> astraljava, I've been starting to poke around the code more the past few days.  My month of pseudo-vacation just started, so chances are I'll be jumping into it deeper very soon
<astraljava> stochastic: Ok. I didn't get anything done, I caught a flu and had to rest the last several days of last year.
<abogani> good morning and happy new year!
<knome> happy new year from me too
 * astraljava wishes all that's good and shiny as well
<knome> i like matte more
<astraljava> Nothing's ever good for you. I like it. I'm a little like that, too.
<astraljava> "a little"
<knome> hehe
<knome> yeah, i know
<knome> i strive for perfection.
<knome> anyway, bbl
<knome> see you
<astraljava> Later.
<cyphermox> astraljava: syslog is generally sufficient, but I always do prefer apport bugs
<jussi> cyphermox: hello!
<jussi> I got my 3G modem working :)
<cyphermox> hey jussi
<cyphermox> cool
<jussi> dunno about the gps component, but the modem works :)
<cyphermox> jussi: well, gps is special anyway :)
<cyphermox> it's probably provided, but NetworkManager doesn't use that
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-01-03
<astraljava> ScottL: I cannot attend the meeting on Sunday, so can you chair it? If not, then perhaps find someone else?
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-01-04
<scott-work> astraljava: sorry for not responding yet about the meeting, been traveling and also sick for several days, really starting to feel myself again today finally
<scott-work> astraljava: sure, i'll handle the meeting this weekend, also thank you for reminding me ;)
<astraljava> scott-work: Good, good. Yeah, I'm travelling myself at that time, and I'm not sure about the connectivity then.
<len> scott-work: Quick question about live DVDs.
<len> How much memory to they require? If they are able to show people all the software US comes with tat sounds like a lot. US installed on the hard drive takes 4gig (about)
<len> I guess I am asking if a live dvd is even doable for a machine with only 1 gig memory (or less)
<micahg> 1GB RAM?
<charlie-tca> The size of the dvd doesn't matter if the computer has enough memory to run studio
<charlie-tca> The entire dvd won't load into memory
<len> Ok, It is just that I was thinking about the live cds I have run and our dvd is already more than twice the size at almost 2G.
<len> I don't remember for sure but it seems the ram disk was about 500mb. If we add the software as installed on the dvd, what size will the dvd end up?
<holstein> len: check out dynebolic, or AVlinux
<holstein> those are really similar to the size a live ubuntustudio would be
<holstein> the size and performance probably
<len> Ok.  I guess to answer my question I should try one on one of these machines. Do you know if they work run off the USB stick?
<holstein> len: should... though i have only tried an earlier version of AV from usb using unet
<holstein> no reason why they shouldnt, though i wouldnt expect hybrid iso's
<holstein> unless that is stated...
<len> which is the better to try? In your opinion...
<holstein> AV
<holstein> thought the newest dynebolic is arguably more similar to US
<holstein> the early db is quite amzing live
<holstein> very out of date though
<len> Seems everything is... just by looking at it.
<len> That didn't come out right
<len>  It seems by the time I see anything it is out of date
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i hear you... i just try and hop in the water somewhere and go along for the ride
<len> I am finding out my MB is over 10yrs old... at least the internal sound is that outdted
<len> Pre 2004 anyway
<holstein> len: eh.. internal cards dont matter much anyways
<holstein> len: i appreciate all your testing
<holstein> and i like to keep an eye on older hardware
<holstein> i hate discluding for no good reason
<len> The AC97 is not much good for tracking due to sync issues. Some of them are ok at 48K though. I have a d66 instead.
<len> My big thing right now is docs. We don't really have any at all. I am mostly putting together a collection of links.
<holstein> its challenging
<holstein> theres been a lot of fragmentation
<holstein> and everyone's hardware case is differnt
<holstein> per release
<holstein> and sometimes, per kernel rev
<holstein> makes working with different hardware, and having a definitive "how-to" challening to say the least
<len> I try to make sure I say something about it not being definitive. But pointing to the right web site helps.
<holstein> yeah, til alsa gets rev'd
<holstein> or a kernel update breaks it
<holstein> but... i dont want to be dark
<holstein> its just challenging
<len> What I found challenging, was searching for all these things with no direction. I hope to save someone some trouble. Should be good for as long as 12.04 goes though.
<holstein> len: you are a gentleman and a scholar!
<len> My next trick is to put it all in a package...
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-01-05
<astraljava> len: I wouldn't concentrate much on packaging the docs. By nature, they're bound to change (link URLs, contents), so you would have to update the package every time someone updates a wiki, for instance.
<astraljava> len: Just a pointer to Studio wiki should be enough, and users should be able to navigate from there.
<astraljava> len: But otherwise, a HUGE THANK YOU for spending time on docs!
<astraljava> len: I'll try to participate, too, but it seems every time I am almost catching a break, something awry happens, and I have to concentrate on something else.
<len> astraljava: So you want this stuff on the wiki then?
<astraljava> len: It'd be easier, maintenance-wise, but I'm not adamant on this.
<len> astraljava: Not having any idea what I would have to go through
<len> to update a package...
<len> The creation would not be hard, getting it on the repository might be.
<len> At least it seems that way...
<astraljava> len: Making the package isn't hard. Getting it into the repository isn't hard either. But having it updated every time something changes in the docs would be tiresome.
<astraljava> len: Unless you just packaged links to the docs somewhere, in which case it becomes redundant, and quite frankly, useless.
<len> astraljava: I guess I should just try keeping up with it as a link.
<len> Some of the info has been the same for long time so I wasn,t thinking it would need that much updating.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-01-07
<len> Not sure who wold know... I have a question about cdrdao, gcdmaster and ardour.
<len> I have been reading about bug #791467
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 791467 in ubuntustudio-meta (Ubuntu Oneiric) "gcdmaster not built on Oneiric: breaks ubuntustudio installation with additional software" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791467
<len> and there seems to be some indication that perhaps ardour produces a TOC file. Then gcdmaster is used to take that toc file and data and burn it to disk.
<len> Is this correct? I had thought that I needed gcdmaster to build the toc file too.
<len> I am pretty sure I could develop a script that would take a toc and burn things.
<len>  In fact I could probably do something that would do almost everything gcdmaster does minus the nice waveform display.
<len> I was thinking to use tcl/tk as something that will work with the same scripts from version to version.
<len> Most libraries like gnome, qt, gtk or whatever, need to have code changes for every new version they come out with. That was why I thought script. 
<len> Easier to maintain.
<holstein> we need gcdmaster!
<holstein> or something like it...
<len> Ok, Whats easier? fixing gcdmaster, or something new?
<len> Fixing gcdmaster means migrating to a new set of libs, I would think.
<len> It could be built static, but what happens when the libs we use static no longer work with the libs they depend on.
<len> The problem with migrating, for me, is that I would have to learn both the old and the new.
<len> Makes me feel old. I have found three GUIs with script input, QT, TK, and GTK. tcl/tk is installed by default, but I don't know how well it takes theme input.
<len> There is a qtcl (qt tooltik for tcl) but it is not in any of the repos.
<len> But there is at least a qt for perl  and python... though they do not seem to come with Studio... I could be wrong I'm using Xubuntu right now.
<len> gtk also has scripting in perl and python. Only the perl version is included though.
<holstein> len: sorry i was busy
<holstein> i foget what the deal breaker was with GCDmaster
<holstein> forget*
<holstein> there was a point of discussion as to what GCD provides that K3B doesnt
<holstein> and i did not easily find the way to do what needed to be done in K3B
<holstein> but, i didnt spend much time on it
<holstein> len: if you can catch me idle on here, id live to get to the bottom of it
<holstein> we need a tool like that
<len> GCDmaster uses a lib that is no longer included in the ubuntu repos.
<holstein> len: thats what it was
<holstein> len: is it for the GUI?
<holstein> unfortunately, getting tools added is a drag
<holstein> added into the repositories
<len> GCDMaster  edits disk at once toc to use with cdrdao. I think the lib was the gnome 2 one\
<holstein> its easier to add it in debian
<len> How long will it be there?
<holstein> len: dont let anyone lie to you... its been broken for a long time
<len> The last gcdmaster update was when 2007?
<holstein> len: yup... anyways... if you want to test something let me know
<holstein> i cant code, but i'll load up whatever in whatever, and make time for it
<holstein> a fresh 12.04 installl or whatever
<len> I'm looking at the docs for gtk for perl ... it is already part of xubuntu and hopefully Studio. I know a bit of perl though no gtk.
<len> But so far the gtk way of doing things looks close to tk from tcl/tk
<len> I figure if I use perl it may be easier for someone else to take the script and drop it to c than if I use tcl/tk
<len> I've done about as much damage to doing docs as I can for now anyway... Though if someone has some text they want added, I would be willing to do styling.
<holstein> len: hehe.. you're doing great!
<len> So I will try some stuff to make cdmaster.
<len> I should put the docs somewhere more permanent than my server though.
<holstein> len: just as long as you know how hard it would be to include it
<holstein> it would need to be accepted into the repos
<holstein> i mean, you can do a PPA, or whatever, and ill spread the word...
<len> Or on the wiki.
<len> In any case it will do no good unless there is a pointer to it somewhere... even in the stock bookmarks for the distro.
<holstein> len: i think that can happen
<holstein> you should ask ScottL though before you waste effort on it
<holstein> though, i will use it :)
<len> so far anyone with US has been positive, farther up less so. (see the mailing list)
<len> I would like to add something about "pro" audio interfaces. I am not even sure what is out there besides the ice1712 based one and the hamerfall. I know there are some firewire ones too. Also something about using audiophile cards.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> the saphire focusrite's are a lot of bang for the buck
<holstein> the new-ish acho audiofire stuff too, that im interested in
<holstein> the RME gear is top notch and usually very well supported
<len> How much can I say about it though? I don't know anything. The only one I can really talk about are the delta series as I have a d66.
<holstein> well, we'll build a community of folks who can write first hand about what they have
<holstein> or thats my vision
<holstein> start gera stubs, and fill them in with "need a user to test"
<holstein> or something....
<len> I'll post on the list asking... maybe both the devel list and I would guess there is a US list for users?
<holstein> len: yeah... theres always another list ;)
<holstein> and a wiki... dont forget the wikis!
<len> I'd like to keep it to just a few... I only have so much time.
<holstein> yeah... you are doing plenty
<holstein> i was thinking kind of like that netbook database that was going on
<len> I have a Yf who uses me to help edit her school essays and I need to help with kids too.
<len> Havn't seen that
<holstein> its complete from folks with the actual hardware
<holstein> and they are wikis, so when a kernel breaks something, you just update it
<holstein> well... it gets updated (or can be)
<holstein> no you personally
<holstein> not*
<len> The US wiki is so out of date as to be almost useless. I don't want to see something like that.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> id like to nuke them all
<holstein> start fresh
<holstein> mis-information is worse in a lot of ways
<len> How easy is it to do that?
<holstein> len: ive been told, and read that it is everything from impossible to quite simple
<holstein> but, they are all still there ;)
<len> If it can be edited, how? And are edits just aditions or can thingsa be deleted
<holstein> i get pro-active about things every now and then
<holstein> and thats not been one of those things yet
<len> Each person can only be stretched so far.
<len> Another topic/question: Seeds vs metas. I am not sure why there needs to be both. I get the idea something added in the seed gets into the distro anyway. The meta allows putting US on top of another distro?
<len> Or does the seed some how produce the meta?
<holstein> len: not sure about that myself
<holstein> from what i have seen in here, they are different for sure
 * holstein gotta run... thanks for all your efforts len ... keep me posted on how i can help
<len> Has anyone looked at gcdmaster's code? It uses GTX quite a bit. It looks like to me the only thing the gnome libs is the top menu bar. I wish my c++ coding was a bit better as it may be worth just changing that part.
<len> Oops Meant GTK not gtx.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-01-08
<knome_local> ScottL: you online?
<astraljava> len: I dunno, is gcdmaster superior to others, that it becomes worth the effort?
<ScottL> knome, i'm here now
<ScottL> holstein, len, i'm sorry i haven't been around much, work has been busy and i've been fighting illness but hopefully i'm finally over it
<ScottL> len, we had looked at maybe falktx making the gcdmaster switch to gtk3 or similar, maybe we should poke him again about that
<len> astraljava: gcdmaster seems to be the _only_ program that does what it does.
<len> It allows editing a disk at once toc (ok any text editor does)
<len> it allows setting audio file start and end points in the toc file by visually looking at the waveform in question.
<len> it allows listening to the edit before burning.
<len> it allows setting track marks anywhere including the middle of an audio file.
<len> It is not the burning of the CD that is unique, that part is trivial and could be done on one line on the command line.
<len> the part that is the most useful is the toc file editing. There is no other linux app that does this That I could find... not having too much luck with windoze either.
<len> Basically, ardour without gcdmaster makes professional cd mastering impossible. It means one may as well just use audacity and make a demo... 
<len> When using two audio files to make a cd where there will be a zero gap between them, the point where they join should be at a zero crossing, and of course if the first one ends on rising to zero, the second should be rising from zero...
<len> in any case even going to silence it should start or end on zero crossing to avoid clicks or pops.
<len> GcdMaster allows one to see the waveform and select by sample where the "edit" point is.
<len> When making a "live" cd it is advantageous to be able to cull some of the noise and applause between songs while making it sound continuous. GCDMaster allows this to be done non-destructively in a quick and efficient manner.
<len> OK, end rant.
<len> Oh... one more... yes I have used it this way.
<astraljava> len: Fair enough. I could take a stab at it, I guess.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-12-31
<zequence> HNY
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-01-01
<Len-nb> zequence, you as well.
<micahg> ooh, kdenlive only increased the ISO by ~200MB, not bad
<ttoine> hello
<ttoine> zequence, now, LinuxDSP provide Ubuntu packages for install !
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-01-02
<ttoine> hello
<zequence-w> hi ttoine 
<ttoine> zequence-w, at work ?
<zequence-w> ttoine: It's kind of work, yes
<zequence-w> It's what w stands for anyway :)
<ttoine> happy new year !!
<zequence-w> I started mine with oversleeping :P
<astraljava> Better set the standards low enough so there's room for improvement.
<scott-work> good morning everyone. i wish that the new year brings happiness and prosperity to all :)
<zequence-w> astraljava: Very true
<zequence-w> scott-work: Happy New Year
<zequence-w> scott-work: I was thinking about PR. No word from RT yet. I think ttoine might be eager to do some stuff, so perhaps give him admin access to various social sites?
<zequence-w> We were talking about the fb page, and it would be nice to improve its appearance
<zequence-w> But before we do that, maybe we should talk about a unified theme idea first
<zequence-w> We have the logo
<zequence-w> I mean, the round icon thing
<zequence-w> And, we have the name Ubuntu Studio. I guess it would be nice to use the same logo for that on all sites
<zequence-w> Additionally, we could use a slogan
<zequence-w> I forget what it was on the plymoth theam
<zequence-w> theme*
<zequence-w> Different services have different possibilities, but I think we should be able to use the same material for all
<zequence-w> Different possibilities for theming, that is..
<zequence-w> 1. the US icon-logo 2. the US name-logo 3. a slogan (perhaps tied with the name-logo) 4. background canvas (for sites that allow it)
<zequence-w> Any thoughts?
<astraljava> IANAGD, but IMHO the slogan should really be really good, if we're intending to use one. +1 on the rest.
<zequence-w> It's good to have a slogan that explains what Ubuntu Studio is, to those who never heard of it
<zequence-w> There was one in the plymoth theme, but I forget how it went
<zequence-w> It was "Linux for creative humans" or something along those lines
<zequence-w> A bit Ubuntuish, but yet more universal, when referring to Linux
<scott-work> zequence-w: i completely agree with using unified themeing elements
<scott-work> i had come up with "linux for creative humans" in a artwork image i had done, i don't remember if it was actually made it into the plymouth theme
<scott-work> zequence: as to ttoine, absolutely i can give him access to the various social sites
<scott-work> i almost hesitate to mention this because it seems that i am arguing against giving him access (i am not), but he doesn't really need admin access to post ;)
<scott-work> zequence: as to the logo stuff, i am actually very close to having https://launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-resources updated with various graphics that i have been finding and aggregating
<scott-work> this may be a good place (when i get it updated by this week) to peruse for choosing one of the logos
<ttoine> scott-work, I need access to setup twitterfeed, at least
<scott-work> ttoine: i don't think we have a twitter account yet since we were waiting to push the current owner off of "ubuntu studio"
<ttoine> scott-work, twitterfeed and twitter are not the same at all
<scott-work> oh
 * scott-work shows his lack of social media savvy :P
<ttoine> twitterfeed is a bit.ly service to post rss feeds on social networks. I use it for some customers when jetpack is not possible
<scott-work> heh, i don't know what jetpack is either ;)
<scott-work> ttoine: what do you need from me in order to set up twitterfeed?
<ttoine> just to be admin of the fb page
<ttoine> scott-work, and if I am admin, I can help you with moderation, in case (I hope...) there will be a lot of people posting,...
<scott-work> ttoine: admin of facebook page i can do :)  facebook is blocked by the sonicwall device at work, but i can use my tablet to get around it (hopefully) or do it at home tonight
<scott-work> ttoine: how can i find you on facebook to add you as admin?
<ttoine> https://www.facebook.com/ttoine
<ttoine> first of all, add me as a friend
<scott-work> heh, it looks like "linux for creative humans" made it into plymouth ;)  http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5308/5733545482_4d8f336566_z.jpg
<ttoine> scott-work, yes, i noticed it. it is already in 12.10, too
<ttoine> scott-work, I installed a fresh 12.10 and updated it. What is the best way to upgrade to 13.04 ? I change the source.list and make a dist-upgrade ?
<scott-work> ttoine: i'm not sure of the _best_ way to update to a dev copy. i think what you described will work however
<ttoine> scott-work, I try that and I let you know
<scott-work> ttoine: i sent you a message in facebook. i am forced to use my tablet and therefore the mobile version of facebook to find you currently and i simply could not find a way to initiate a friend request on it.
<scott-work> bah. i simply can't function on the mobile app. ttoine, i will add you to the facebook admin when i get home tonight.
<ttoine> scott-work, i posted on the ubuntu studio wall a hop !
<ttoine> antoine thomas, with a colored hand on black background
<scott-work> i found your profile (i like the hand, by the way!) but i didn't see anywhere on the screen for a friend request
<ttoine> ios ? android ?
<scott-work> android
<ttoine> scott-work, strange...
<ttoine> it is not a hurry
<ttoine> do it when possible
<scott-work> hehe, found this by accident...it's just a mock up, not real: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/NinjaKrow/Linux-Stuff/ShirtPropsal-Studio01.jpg
<ttoine> scott-work, nice t-shirt
<ttoine> would be great to have some like that on the ubuntu store !
<scott-work> agreed! hopefully we can get some artwork done that is presentable for such a thing
<ttoine> scott-work, you really think it is possible to make it available ?
<scott-work> "open your creativity" might be an interesting tag line or something to play around with
<scott-work> ttoine: i think so. i'm not exactly sure about what it takes to get in into the official ubuntu store, but xubuntu does their own thing and i was planning on doing similar
<scott-work> i have already talked to a guy i work with because his wife does embroidery and once i get all the artwork together i plan to take a good .svg of the CoF and have a nice shirt made as a prototype
<scott-work> then i wanted to explore different designs to see about getting it done in an online shop of some sort
<scott-work> i think xubuntu uses zazzle (if i remember correctly)
<ttoine> scott-work, but maybe xubuntu has a legal status
<ttoine> it is not only a community
<ttoine> maybe we will have to create a sort of non profit organisation ?
<ttoine> scott-work, maybe, it would be great to have a kind of map or the team, with timelines
<ttoine> scott-work, I told you I let you know
<ttoine> the upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 is finished, all seems to be well
<ttoine> except it is mostly in english
<ttoine> but it is not really a problem
<ttoine> if you want me to test something, let me know
<scott-work> ttoine: i'm glad the update went well :)
<scott-work> even if it is in english
<scott-work> ttoine: from what i have heard, xubuntu has the latitude to make their own shirts as long as they don't really make money from it, which equates to selling at cost
<ttoine> scott-work, I understand that. but who, or how is managed the money ?
<ttoine> for Ubuntu-Lyon, my city loco team, there is a non profit organisation. I know this is the same for ubuntu-fr
<scott-work> ttoine: i'm not sure they are managing the money. if xubuntu upload the graphics and sets the price at cost, then users buy direct from cafepress/zazzle/whomever. i'm not absolutely certain this is how it is working for xubuntu, but that is what i surmised
<ttoine> scott-work, ok. I didn't know that it was possible like that
<ttoine> good to know !
<len-1304> Interesting...  I was in the bios turning off the internal Audio and noticed that I could turn the irqs off on USB.
<len-1304> So I tried it :)
<len-1304> It appears that it just stops the bios from preselecting irqs.
<len-1304> I was still able to boot from a USB drive, And the USB stuff still has IRQs.
<len-1304> However, The IRQ selection... I am assuming done by the kernel, Makes much more sense.
<len-1304> The one ehci irq is on it's own now (USB 2.0), and my eth0 is now on it's own and it has left the audio IFs alone too.
<len-1304> zequence, holstein ^^^ FYI
<scott-work> hmmm. interesting news. how old is your motherboard len-1304 ?
<len-1304> MY MB is quite old (8 to 10 years) But it is still something to look for if someone is having problems finding open irqs
<len-1304> It is an "A-Bit AC7"
<scott-work> oh wow, i thought this would have been a newer motherboard to allow you to turn off auto irq
<len-1304> It was one of the "top" MB in it's day... not so top when I got it used :)
<scott-work> going home, will work on ttoine getting onto facebook and adding artwork to the -resources launchpad "code"
<zequence> many boards have custom IRQ settings, but I've found that sometimes they don't do anything, since the kernel sets its own IRQs
<len-1304> zequence, Made a difference here though. Not sure why. Just something to keep in mind as one more thing to try when having trouble.
<len-1304> I wonder how open the irq settings are. I wonder if there is any way of "helping" the kernel decide these things.
<len-1304>  My MB has only 24 IRQs, but a lot of the newer ones have 48 (like my netbook) or 100.
<len-1304> The PCI bus only has wiring for so many, but if non-pci stuff could be made to leave it alone, that would be good.
<holstein> len-1304: its nice to have IRQ settings in a bios
<len-1304> PCIe has one I think, but each card can have a virtual IRQ or some such. The PCI cards IRQ is sent to the MB via the same stream as the data.
<len-1304> holstein, I think many MBs do, but we don't always know what they do.
<holstein> len-1304: and the UI's is always different
<len-1304> Ya
<len-1304> note/net-books sometimes don't have many options though
<ScottL> ttoine, i can't add you as a friend in facebook. do you have it blocked?
<ScottL> ttoine, i will also need an email address to add you as a facebook admin for ubuntu studio
<ScottL> zequence, do you wish to be facebook admin as well?
<ScottL> ttoine, look under "privacy shortcuts" and "who can contact me" and see what "who can send me friend request"
<zequence> ScottL: Sure. Here's my "official" fb page https://www.facebook.com/xequential
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-01-03
<zequence> The Ubuntu phone version was announced https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LoXpLUr5WB4
<zequence> I'm not at all convinced about the UI, but it's cool if you can install anything you want on it
<ttoine> zequence, the UI is more "I don't want it to look like the other to avoid law and patents problems" with the left panel of unity
<ttoine> ScottL, I changed to everybody
<ttoine> ttoine@ttoine.net
<ttoine> sorry about that...
<ScottL> zequence, do you have a preferred email to send you admin invite?
<ScottL> i think i got ttoine set up, zequence please let me know if you do not receive an invite
<ScottL> oh, i almost forgot, len-1304 , i've been thinking about shotwell
<ScottL> i think that digikam is useful for importing raw pictures and updating/setting the EXIM data for the pictures, i'm not sure that shotwell can do that
<ScottL> i'm speculating that shotwell is more "pedestrian" rather than for professionals in that sense
<ScottL> perhaps shotwell could be in the desktop meta and digikam (or whatever else is decided) can go into the photo meta
<ScottL> but i'm thinking through the work flow still to see what is needed
<Len-nb> ScottL, I was mainly adding notes just so the where we are now to where we want to go has some record.
<Len-nb> Adding apps is fine, but if we have where we've been we can remember to remove stuff no longer needed.
<Len-nb> So when we start moving from white board to blueprint things can be solid.
<holstein> darktable is the most like lightroom
<holstein> not that that matters
<holstein> i like that idea ScottL 
<holstein> shotwell in the desktp and digikam and/or lightroom on the phto
<holstein> what does xubuntu ship? shotwell?
<ScottL> Len-nb, i should be writing up the photography work flow on the wiki or website, hopefully that will help people understand as well
<ScottL> holstein, i'm not sure what xubuntu ships, my laptop (which i'm using now) was actually a vanilla install with xubuntu-desktop put on top of it
<holstein> i think we should ship whatever they have
<holstein> and then decide what tool or tools to ship for the pro side
<holstein> doesnt have to be just one
<holstein> darktable is the big one right now though, since its light-room like
<Len-nb> holstein, xubuntu has been shipping less every release to keep things on a CD
<Len-nb> holstein, xubutu uses gthumb and ristretto
<ScottL> that's kinda funny to me because i seem to remember that the -releaes team was talking about moving away from cd size images, but i might be misremembering
<Len-nb> xubutu may have their own ideas
<Len-nb> my 12.04 says it has ristretto in it but I don't see it in the menu
<Len-nb> Ah, accessories.
<Len-nb> It has problems with png files, but is fine with jpg.
<zequence> ScottL: I had another email adress before. I changed it to the one you used, so please try adding me again
<ttoine> ScottL, thanks ! I found another facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Studio/277602442279689
<ttoine> you know what it is ?
<ttoine> and second question, where can I find svg logos of ubuntu studio ?
<zequence-w> ttoine: We should put together the material for theming, which we can use for all sites
<zequence-w> Perhaps put up a bzr branch for it
<ttoine> zequence, or like xubuntu, make a page on the website
<zequence-w> ttoine: That would probably be better, yes
<zequence-w> ttoine: That fb page you linked is not ours, but they are using png's from our website
<zequence-w> Made by me, in fact :P
<ttoine> zequence, oh ok
<ttoine> I just get some artwork from wikipedia
<ttoine> just check https://www.facebook.com/Ubuntustudio
<ttoine> zequence, can you send the banner you used for your ubuntu studio page so that I can integrate it ?
<ttoine> zequence-w
<ttoine> I will have to be carefull for the -w
<zequence-w> ttoine: Knome is responsible for the page layout. The banner you can download, if you right click at it
<zequence-w> knome is the author of the theme
<zequence-w> ttoine: We'll probably redo the banner though
<zequence-w> I'd like to add the slogan "Linux for creative humans"
<ttoine> zequence, the banner of the facebook page
<ttoine> zequence-w
<ttoine> me too
<zequence-w> ah, sorry. I noticed the banner could not be viewed easily from the web page
<zequence-w> ttoine: I'm not an artist, but I could make a new version of the banner. We should probably have one with and one without the round logo
<zequence-w> For the fb page, since we use the round logo for the profile pic, we don't need it in the banner
<zequence-w> In fact, the plan was to polish the front page for the web site a bit
<zequence-w> I've set up a staging site for us
<zequence-w> The original round logo is in blue though
<zequence-w> I like the blue better, but it may depend on what the background is, if it is good to use it
<ttoine> zequence, ok. maybe you have a link to the picture file of the banner you used for you facebook page ?
<zequence-w> I mean, the actual symbol, in blue
<zequence-w> ttoine: I didn't do the fb page. Must be ScottL 
<zequence-w> I'm not admin yet
<zequence-w> ttoine: You should find it in pictures
<ttoine> zequence, https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Studio/277602442279689
<ttoine> and https://www.facebook.com/Ubuntustudio
<ttoine> are not the same
<zequence-w> ttoine: The first link is not ours
<zequence-w> They're just using png images from our website
<zequence-w> It's a new page, with very few visitors
<ttoine> ok
<ttoine> need to go, bbl
<ScottL> zequence, "We weren't able to add all your new admins. You can only add your friends or people who already like this Page"
<ScottL> we can work on it again this evening after i get home from work
<ScottL> zequence, i'm not sure who did the facebook page, jussi was in charge of it until he added me as admin
<ScottL> i'm not sure who the other page is or who created it
<zequence-w> KDE != cool. KDE == kool.
<astraljava> wut?
<astraljava> Yes.
<scott-work> good morning everyone
<scott-work> would someone be able to help Martin Owen with some midi help? it doesn't sound to difficult, but I am far from a midi expert: https://plus.google.com/u/0/102241005050666075649/posts/L7N5AnJ8D8w?cfem=1
<scott-work> zequence: i brought my laptop to work so i most likely will be able to work directly with you during the day to get the facebook admin set up
<scott-work> strangely, we have a device called 'sonicwall' that blocks certain things, like facebook and flickr, from our desktop computers. however, if i use my personal laptop with the wifi i get around that :P
<zequence-w> scott-work: I liked the page before, and changed my email adress to the one you used. Should be fine now
<scott-work> but then again, if i am overtly using my personal laptop all day, people (including my boss) _will_ notice ;)
<zequence-w> I wonder if Korn are heavy KDE users
<zequence-w> Kould be?
<scott-work> lol
<scott-work> zequence-w: done :)
<zequence-w> scott-work: ty
<scott-work> yw
<scott-work> i'm guessing ttoine made the changes to the facebook logo/image. it looks *much* better than before :)
<scott-work> zequence-w: i am thinking about adding ttoine to the g+ page as well. is there a reason not to do so?
<zequence-w> scott-work: Please add him. I think he was the one who made the changes, yes. But we should redo it again, properly. And making sure all the social sites have correct theming
<zequence-w> I think the way the fb page looks now is probably what we are all thinking, but missing the slogan
<zequence-w> And let's make sure the details are what we want
<zequence-w> We really should make all those pages look as similar as possible, so that there is no confusion as to if the page is official or not
<zequence-w> going home
<zequence> scott-work: Who made the white version of the US symbol (blue background)
<zequence> I kind of liked it when it was blue, and no background
<scott-work> zequence: that was me and cory
<zequence> scott-work: Would be nice to have someone responsible of the art, and do some color experimentation. Like, white against black, and that sort of thing. Alternative theming
<scott-work> zequence: i tried that years ago, waaaay before i had _any_ profeciency with inkscape ;)
<zequence> scott-work: How does this look? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12809728/sans.png
<scott-work> i think it look good!
<scott-work> *looks*
<scott-work> i saw something yesterday that prompted me to also suggest "open to creativity" or similar
<scott-work> but i'm good with what you have right now
<zequence> I'm no artists, so whatever I do is going to be very simple. That's just the Sans Italic font
<zequence> I imagine one could bake in something like a audio wave image in there. Do something graphically to make the whole thing become more alive
<zequence> But, perhaps this would be a good start
<zequence> I'd like to suggest this(or something improved) for all our sites then.
<scott-work> i think we should as well. let's start with this, get it consistent across all platforms. it looks good and much, much better than what we have already
<scott-work> if we can develop something we like better, then we can iterate to that
<scott-work> we could even crowdsource for ideas or art on those platforms
<zequence> Yea. I'll put together some art tomorrow. I think probably all the sites will need a bit different dimensions, etc. And finally, I'll put everything on a wiki page somehwere
<zequence> Then, if everyones fine with it, we can just implement it. I need to start working on the front web page with knome too. Add the slogan, and polish the layout (add a header that says "News")
<zequence> We'll stage the changes first on the site I set up
<scott-work> that sounds awesome :)
<scott-work> photos i took at my father's over the holidays: https://plus.google.com/100313956509426913392/posts/8LvvQX7PhPh
<scott-work> this is part of the process where i'm working through the photography workflow (not that i'm doing too much in these photos mind you)
<scott-work> ttoine: the new logo stuff for the facebook page looks good, did you do that?
<ttoine> scott-work, the fantom of ubuntu studio did that, perhaps ;-)
<scott-work> LOL
<ttoine> scott-work, nice place, your father's home
<ttoine> a kind of ranch ?
<ttoine> scott-work, i noticed you added me to the google + page too
<scott-work> ttoine: thank you. my father (rightly so) is very proud of his house and land, after loosing everything twice in divorce has worked *very* hard to achieve his dream
<ttoine> is there a linkedin page too ?
<ttoine> scott-work, my wife and I are dreaming of a place like that, with horses
<scott-work> he lives out in the country with a very nice house that he did a majority of the work to complete after it was framed and "dried in" (meaning basically weatherproof but with concrete floor and stud walls)
<ttoine> I hope this is possible with cable internet services ;-)
<ttoine> scott-work, great work. It is not very common to build house this way in europe
<scott-work> i helped him pull wire, do electrical outlets. he had specialists do certain things (like the large, marble shower) but he did a lot of work on it
<scott-work> ttoine: i did add you to the g+ page. i asked zequence if thought it was a good idea, he agreed it was.
<scott-work> i would really like to have a consistent group working on all the various social media. i really don't want to fragment people against the channels, unless someone doesn't particularly like one of them ;)
<scott-work> and you obviously have knowledge and ability for the social channels ;)
<ttoine> scott-work, thank you for your confidence
<ttoine> scott-work, is there a Linked In official page ?
<scott-work> ttoine: what i have been expressing to zequence is a strong desire to DO. i think we (i know i have been) worry to much about making things "perfect" and never get _anything_ accomplished. i would rather push something out and then iterate as necessary
<scott-work> oh, sorry. didn't answer that. i don't believe there is. at least i am not aware of a linked page
<scott-work> *linked in*
<scott-work> (but then again, i didn't know about the guy on twitter or the guy on identi.ca either)
<ttoine> oh yes... there is identica too to manage, I forget this one
<scott-work> i would imagine if we focus on the main three (g+, facebook, twitter) right now then we should get over 80% of the coverage needed
<scott-work> not to say that we can't pick up any of the other channels later or that we shouldn't pick them up, but if we focus on getting these correct right NOW, we'll be doing good :)
<scott-work> ttoine: i have a @ubuntu.com email account as a memeber, i could probably talk to the twitter people about kicking that guy off of @ubuntustudio
<scott-work> or we could always pick @TheRealUbuntuStudio or @ubuntustudio.org or @whateverubuntustudio or @ubuntu-studio
<ttoine> scott-work, so first, you will need to create a ubuntustudio1 account or something like that
<ttoine> then, there is a form to fill to request the account
<scott-work> i can create the account tonight at home, do you have a link or can tell me where to look for the form?
<ttoine> scott-work, @ubuntustudio.org is available
<ttoine> sorry
<ttoine> @ubuntustudioorg
<ttoine> wait a second for the link
<scott-work> i would say let's try to get @ubuntustudio first since it seems we may have a viable path to do so, if this begins to look bad or takes too long we can choose an alternate
<scott-work> but if we don't have @ubuntustudio within a month, maybe we should just move on and pick antoher
<ttoine> scott-work, https://support.twitter.com/forms/impersonation
<scott-work> ttoine: thank you
<ttoine> and choose "a user is pretending to be or representative of the company, brand or organization"
<ttoine> scott-work, it is easy to find the url again in the help center of twitter
<scott-work> ttoine: i created the @ubuntustudio1 account and filed the impersonation report
<scott-work> let's hope it works :)
<ttoine> scott-work: i am just testing irc from android before sleeping. Can you remember me tomorrow to send you thé email of the contact of pleia2 ?
<scott-work> ttoine: absolutely. good night :)
<ttoine> Tanks.
<ttoine> Thanks 
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-01-04
<len-1304> zequence, I think we should add zita-ajbridge to our stuff. It seems to be a better method of using two cards than muti... synced or not.
<len-1304> zita-rev1 looks good too, though the lib may already used in on of the LV2 plugins.
<scott-work> good morning
<zequence_> scott-work: Hi
<zequence_> Just started working on the art
<zequence_> Realized we had another Ubuntu Studio name logo on the fb page. Who's work is it?
<scott-work> good. currently i am continuing to gather artwork and trying to find authors and licenses and rename stuff and find regular images along with .svg files
<scott-work> i think ttoine had just updated the facebook page recently. looks much better than what we had
<zequence_> scott-work: I was naughty and just updated it again https://www.facebook.com/Ubuntustudio
<zequence_> I guess I could have done it on a staging page first
<scott-work> i will have to look at it later. i left my laptop and tablet at home this morning :(
<scott-work> although i do look forward to seeing it
<zequence_> scott-work: http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=5525
<scott-work> full disclosure: that logo, where the 'n' and 't' run together, was my design....so i like this A LOT!
<scott-work> ;)
<scott-work> the more i think back, however, i think the CoF with a solid background was actually all cory's, i just put it into this (running n and t together) logo
<zequence> ttoine: Hi. I updated the banner for fb. Based on discussions here in the channel
<zequence> Now when I look at it in 1080p, it looks a bit uneven
<zequence> Anyway, it's meant to serve as an example for how we do all the sites. Logo, name, slogan
<ttoine> zequence, ok. for Google +, it is different, because the logo is on the right
<ttoine> scott-work, the contact of Pleia2 is Benjamin, bkerensa@ubuntu.com
<scott-work> ttoine: thank you 
<ttoine> zequence, it would be great if this kind of artwork could be available on the website, a kind of official way, like xubuntu is doing
<zequence> ttoine: Yes, we need to collect everything. I think I will start staging at my own page now, since I think we might want to reedit some stuff. I don't like how the text looks on the fb page in higher resolution
<zequence> Looks a bit crappy
<zequence> scott-work: I did my first kernel update today. Don't know if it succeeded, but I'm getting closer to taking over the maintenance
<scott-work> ttoine: zequence i am collecting artwork now to put into the ubuntustudio-resources code in launchpad, i should have it pushed this weekend
<zequence> scott-work: Great
<scott-work> zequence: that is out-fing-standing!
<scott-work> very exciting news
<scott-work> re: artwork - i've been gathering the old release stuff, stuff that i've made, and user submissions as i can get them (wiki.ubuntu.com, deviantart)
<zequence> I'm writing stuff down here, but this is only temporary. The procedure will change
<zequence> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/KernelMaintenanc
<scott-work> one thing that i am missing is a poster that says "Ubuntu STudio wants you!" and has a pictures of uncle sam (american concept). it bugs me to know that i have seen it but can't find it
<scott-work> could anyone else try to help my friend martin own with some midi setup? https://plus.google.com/u/0/102241005050666075649/posts/L7N5AnJ8D8w
<zequence> scott-work: Just posted, asking him to provide more info
<scott-work> zequence: thank you very much
<scott-work> zequence: i'm not sure he's doing anything currently to use the keyboard and he hasn't been exactly clear to his end goal
<zequence> scott-work: Seems like what he needs is a script for starting all of those up, doing the connections, etc. There are a couple of ways to achieve it
<scott-work> i'm sorry to jump into the conversation after i asked and graciously got involved
<scott-work> errr. "after i asked and *you* graciously got involved"
<scott-work> zequence: perhaps i'm wrong, but i'm not sure he has a process already worked out and defined
<zequence> scott-work: np. He clarified and I interpret it as he mostly just wants to play the keyboard, not producing any music
<zequence> Or, at least to have that part automated
<ttoine> good night !
<scott-work> going home myself
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-01-05
<zequence> http://www.davidrevoy.com/article154/mypaint-1-1-a-guide-through-the-new-features#.UOdo1GF7gT0.google_plusone_share
<len-1304> zequence, can you see a good reason for having more than one rtirq setup to run?
<len-1304> I'm thinking for more than one sound card.
<len-1304> In the case where sometimes an internal card is used, but sometimes a USB card is used.
<zequence> len-1304: I've done very little testing with rtirq. The times I've looked at the result from the default config, it has looked fine. And then, I've had no effect from using it. But then I haven't used anything else than pci and firewire, where I've been lucky enough to never have a problem with firewire
<zequence> len-1304: One thing I was thinking about for -controls was a way to adjust prio for devices
<len-1304> With FW, if it is not plugged in then PCI or internal comes out top anyway.
<zequence> So, someone not wanting to spend time with config files could do it from the gui
<len-1304> With USB, I do not want a BUS stick to have priority over an internal sound card
<zequence> len-1304: Does it make a difference for you in performance?
<len-1304> Yes.
<len-1304> with USB it does
<len-1304> there is a more than this of course but it does help
<zequence> having a usb stick get high prio from the default config sounds like a bug, but how to determine if the usb port is connected to an audio device?
<len-1304> I am thinking there could be three stock rtirq files.
<len-1304> It takes some user know how. 
<len-1304> I had to find out wich USB port has it's own irq and then set that one higher than the others
<len-1304> The thing is, in some ways rtirq should be run after the USB sound IF is plugged in
<zequence> It would be best if the prios were set in a plug and play fashion too
<len-1304> Ya
<len-1304> That is kind of what I was saying
<zequence> len-1304: Any chance you could work out some method for doing this? btw, are you still planning on working on the menu?
<len-1304> How working on the menu?
<len-1304> I have done the icons... just waiy=ting for the upload.
<zequence> len-1304: The stuff we talked about a couple of months ago. making it freedesktop based as much as possible, etc
<len-1304> The icons are there, but -settings has not yet been released to make use of them.
<len-1304> I have sort of done that, all our new menus are based on standard icon file names now.
<len-1304> I have not gone through the categories though.
<zequence> Well, there's no particular hurry. It's a long term work in progress thing
<zequence> I'm getting closer to taking over kernel maintenance
<len-1304> I am thinking of updating my mode switch glue.
<zequence> Should do some testing with some configs. Probably dropping debug stuff should improve things somewhat
<len-1304> That would mean redoing packages
<zequence> redoing what packages
<len-1304> Almost all the a/v packages have some debug stuff in them, I think.
<zequence> I'm talking about the build config for linux-lowlatency. So, just one file in the source.
<len-1304> Ah, good
<zequence> But, that thing is also todo, yues
<zequence> len-1304: I had a talk with David H about jackd and PA integration
<len-1304> OK and
<zequence> So, the code that makes jack2 able to grab the audio device from pulseaudio is something that only exists in PA and jackd
<zequence> It's a Poettering solution
<zequence> It happens through dbus
<zequence> Now, it doesn't seem to be working as intended though
<len-1304> Thats what I hear... that would be why it is a "package problem"
<zequence> Cause, at least for me, jackd can only grab the card, if PA is not playing something
<len-1304> I think there just needs to be some small delay added to the jackd end of things.
<zequence> Well, I wouldn't call it a packaging problem, as it's a problem with the source
<len-1304> I was talking about from the jack people's POV
<zequence> Either the code in jackd, or PA, or both needs to be improved
<len-1304> There is a "if we didn't put it there it's a packaging problem"
<zequence> I don't know which. I only know it's dbus stuff that Poettering wrote, and I have no idea how it's used in the whole scheme of things
<len-1304> PA releases the port.
<len-1304> PA tells jack it is released? or jack just assumes it asked and tries to grab it.
<zequence> It's a mechanism existing in PA, which jackd can interface with through dbus
<zequence> jackd asks PA to release the card through dbusd
<len-1304> anyway jack seems to try to take it before PA has released.
<len-1304> Sometimes it just works. (1 in 20)
<zequence> It works fine, as long as PA is not playing something. Which is not how it's supposed to be
<zequence> At least for me
<zequence> So, anyway, it's a code problem
<len-1304> I mean even when PA is streaming
<zequence> Yeah, ok.
<zequence> qjackctl has a wrapper script that is broken. It's supposed to start with the pasuspender tool, if present. The wrapper script has an error which does not start it. So, I'm going to fix that
<len-1304> I have had one or two time audacious streaming and started jack and the stream just switches from going to the port to going through jack.... very nice.
<zequence> I'm going to rewrite it, make it only do pasuspender if jackd1 is installed, as jackd2 doesn't need it.
<len-1304> We don't want pasuspender. It breacks PA-jack bridging.
<zequence> len-1304: We don't want it for jackd2, but we do want it for jackd1
<len-1304> OK, we don't ship jack1 though.
<zequence> Doesn't matter. Some people need it
<len-1304> My thought is fix what we ship first
<zequence> And it should work on any Debian derived distro
<zequence> I'm doing it in Debian
<len-1304> sure makes sense.
<len-1304> I'm going to add zita-ajbridge to the seeds. It is only 96k installed (19k DL)
<zequence> len-1304: Right. Haven't yet checked what that was
<len-1304> It is a high quality, less cpu version of alsa-in
<len-1304> It allows adding two cards to jack. No xruns. Even if they are synced it seems to work better than making a muti card in alsa
<len-1304> It is possible that the author will make an even lower cpu one for synced cards
<zequence> len-1304: I should try that. That's another thing that would be nice to have in -controls. Ability to do multi card setting up
<len-1304> using xita-ajbridge it is possible to get lower latencies than with the alsa multi setup.
<zequence> For recording studios, that kind of things is gold
<len-1304> His standalone reverb is really nice too
<len-1304> Anyway, I am going to add zita-ajbridge.
<zequence> someone give me a million dollars and a team of developers, please
<len-1304> It would be nice to have a tool like qjackctl that deals with a2j and zita-ajbridge as well as jack because these are things that would all be started at the same time.
<astraljava> zequence: I'll be happy to be one of that team, please. :)
<len-1304> Using a script started by qjackctl is less than optimal.
<zequence> astraljava: Let me just buy a lotto ticket first
<astraljava> B(u)y all means.
<len-1304> zequence, It appears we should set the sound cards to default to 48K
<len-1304> There was a really good discussion as to why in LAU. And there seems to be more than one reason for us to do so
<zequence> len-1304: You're talking about ~/.jackrc, right?
<zequence> or .jackdrc
<zequence> ..I mean
<zequence> hmm, nope. qjackctl doesn't edit that file
<zequence> ah, yes it does
<zequence> The file is changed only after starting jack after changing settings in qjackctl
<zequence> I'd assume jackdbus uses those settings, no matter from where you start it?
<zequence> jackd, started from the command line, needs arguments
<zequence> But not jackdbus, when using jack_control
<zequence> len-1304: So, change the default settings in qjackctl?
<zequence> no, jack_control starts jack without that file present
<zequence> And qjackctl I think has it's own savefile for settings, but edits the jackdrc when starting jackd
<zequence> So, where does qjackctl get the default config?
<zequence> len-1304: From what it seems, the default config is in the source for qjackctl. There's no file that can be altered in the package. The change needs to be done upstream
<zequence> In src/qjackctlSetup.cpp
<zequence> The line: preset.iSampleRate  = m_settings.value("/SampleRate", 44100).toInt();
<zequence> line 360
<zequence> len-1304: You could take it up with the author
<zequence> Either done upstream, or add a patch in the Debian or Ubuntu package
<len-1304> zequence, sorry went for breakfast :)
<len-1304> looking through the man page for jack_control explains a bit how qjackctl must work too.
<zequence> len-1304: man page?
<len-1304> when settings are set with qjackctl (one at a time over dbus) it appears jackdbus saves the config.
<zequence> I haven't found any docs on it. Assumed there was no manpage
<len-1304> Oops you are right... jack_control --help?
<zequence> len-1304: Nope
<len-1304> nope
<len-1304> jack_control with no 
<len-1304> on it's own
<zequence> Ah
<len-1304> I knew I had seen it somewhere
<len-1304> Everything qjackctl does can be done from jack)control for server start
<len-1304> But it takes another command to do connections
<zequence> Another jack tool, yes
<len-1304> qjackctl config is stored in ~/.config/rncbc.org
<len-1304> in QjackCtl.conf
<len-1304> including sample rate
<zequence> Yes, but there's no default config file though
<zequence> So, there's no way to replace it
<len-1304> /etc/skel
<zequence> Ah, ok
<len-1304> (not there now, but could be)
<len-1304> micahg, wouldn't like it :)
<zequence> len-1304: But, considering there was a good reason to change to 48kHz, why not do it upstream so everyone gets the benefit of the change
<len-1304> Yup. Is it something the author chose? debian? or ubuntu?
<zequence> It's in the code, so it's the author
<zequence> If the author doesn't want to change it, we can add a debian patch in the package
<zequence> But, if it in deed is the best choice, than I guess the author wouldn't mind changing it
<len-1304> He was probably thinking the way I was (before some better minds explained) that if it is made for CD why not start in the finish format.
<len-1304> However, 48k means a less sharp roll off at the top end about 1/4 less processing.
<len-1304> and less in band effects.
<len-1304>  The sample rate change at export for cd is the same (same code in fact) as a low pass filter.
<len-1304> We support video as well. Video audio is standard at 48k
<len-1304> Many cards are designed around 48k with 44.1k added as an after thought sometime with less care/poorer quality components/design as well.
<len-1304> ... thats the quick recap.
<zequence> len-1304: I'm sure Rui reads the list. I missed the posts about this myself, and don't have a good idea of the problem. You could take it up here https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/listinfo/qjackctl-devel
<len-1304> zequence, we should Talk to David H as well about setting PA to default to 48K as well. Ask if it would hurt any of the desktop operation. (It doesn't seem to have on my netbook)
<zequence> I don't think you can set PA rate. It's application based, isn't it?
<len-1304> Rui only seems to post announcements on there, so I don't know that he reads through.
<zequence> It plays any samplerates
<len-1304> PA has a default rate setting in its config.
<zequence> Some on the fly conversion probably
<zequence> Oh?
<len-1304> I had to change it on my netbook for a built in mic problem
<len-1304> The built in mic is a 48k device only.
<zequence> You could ask for a merge to the source too
<zequence> http://sourceforge.net/p/qjackctl/code/743/tree/
<zequence> With an explanation of the problem
<len-1304> It has extra nioce when run at 44.2
<zequence> I could prepare the patch for you, if you want. I just don't know what to tell him about this
<len-1304> *noise
<len-1304> I should talk to him first.
<len-1304> If he has a reason for 44.1 that is fine by me.
<zequence> I'm sure he reads the mail list. There are other ways to contact him too. His personal forum http://www.rncbc.org/drupal/
<zequence> Or just email him
<len-1304> I have emailed him before so I have it here.
<len-1304> I will ask if qjackctl looks at any environment variables. It may be we can set default rate as well as default device... it would be nice to do it once for both PA and jackd
<len-1304> Ubuntu doesn't set anything
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-01-06
<zequence> Working on -controls at the moment. Been thinking about writing a new jack control application. One that is really easy to use and includes a "auto setup" function, which optimizes settings for the system, yet has all the possible controls for setting jack up manually, if required. 
<zequence> Some people will like jack to start automatically at login, some not
<zequence> It might be nice to have it start at login by default, for audio users. So, a part of the audio workflow. Again, would be nice if the user could decide which of the workflows to use during install
<zequence> More I think about it, the more I feel a new jack control gui would make a lot of sense
<zequence> And, some people might want to disable PA all together, etc
<zequence> PA / jack integrated functionality. Alsa mixer controls
<zequence> It's not a small task, but it might be worth the effort
<zequence> I know falktx has been working on this
<zequence> But, his application doesn't really do anything new, I think
<len-1304> zequence, I think he is doing session automation.
<len-1304> I'm not sure it is real new  but refined.
<zequence> len-1304: You're talking about ladish, right?
<len-1304> Ya.
<zequence> Best thing would be that jackdbus start whatever jack program needs it to be started. That would be the ultimat solution. And then, if someone wants to configure it, use the gui of their choice. But, in our case, we could have a simple and easy one (with the advanced stuff tucked away deeper in the gui)
<len-1304> Yup
<len-1304> It would be nice to have latencies for jack set as "guitar effects", "Live softsynth", "tracking", "Mixdown" etc.
<zequence> I'd go for a slider, but one could add descriptions
<len-1304> So that people had an understanding that latency is not something that is the saem for every use.
<zequence> I think there are really only two settings. The low and the high
<len-1304> Ya, but the low one needs to be set for the system
<zequence> The low is the one that diffs, depending on the system
<len-1304> :)
<len-1304> Maybe use descriptive tool tips for "low" and "high"
<zequence> I was able to solve how to get a list of "normal" users, which means I at least can list them for the user realtime privilege administration part
<zequence> users in /etc/passwd, who have UID between 1000 and 6000, have /home and are not disabled for logins
<zequence> Was googling, and also checked the source for users-admin, a part of gnome system tools
<zequence> btw, I'm doing a course on Linux starting next week. Will be teaching how to install and use linux. Also some bash stuff. For beginners actually
<zequence> hoping to get some people interested
<len-1304> zequence, I have been able to test most of the synths, but no samplers. I am wondering is it makes a difference to samplers what rate the audio IF and jack run at.
<len-1304> I don't have any samples to play with.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-12-30
<OvenWerks> zequence: sorry, had my son and wife over for the last few days. I have not done much this cycle, even most of last cycle was on my holidays. It seems my work has become more physically taxing this year. I havehad much less energy for extra things.
<OvenWerks> I am also perhaps at a loss as to wich direction to move.
<OvenWerks> I need small projects just now. I don't have the time for large projects
<OvenWerks> I have not tried an image for a while, but that much I should do.
<OvenWerks> I do have a 14.04 install, though this one is 13.11
<OvenWerks> I also have a 14.04 kubuntu studio install running.
<OvenWerks> I have tried a bit of video editing. My first choice for video editing is kdenlive, but I have not tried blender.
<OvenWerks> Openshot seems harder to use for me.
<zequence> OvenWerks: Ok, good to know :)
<OvenWerks> My images are at 38%, I guess I haven't downloaded them for a while...
#ubuntustudio-devel 2014-01-04
<zequence> SonikkuAmerica: hi
<SonikkuAmerica> (Hello)
<SonikkuAmerica> Anything else I should do? (Join the mailing list, etc.)?
<zequence> SonikkuAmerica: Yeah, the mail list would be good
<zequence> SonikkuAmerica: That's really enough for now. From Tuesday onwards, Ill have more time, and will be a lot more active here
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<zequence> SonikkuAmerica: If you want, you can look around in our wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio
<SonikkuAmerica> All right...
<zequence> Sorry
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah I was about to say... that doesn't exist
<zequence> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio
<SonikkuAmerica> Got it :)
<zequence> SonikkuAmerica: Here's a page about getting involved in development https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/JoinTheTeam
<zequence> No hurry with that though
<zequence> Ok, bb next week :)
#ubuntustudio-devel 2016-01-04
<cub> hello
<cub> Nice, running my work laptop on Linux (cheating with Fedora though). Windows show 1.5 hours remaining battery, Linux show 3:17 hours.....
<cub> Reading back on the logs. No I do not have an @ubuntustudio.org email adress. Was sort of considering requesting one when I was contributing more regularly...and that has not really happened yet.
<cub> About the tutorial videos, me and Zak made some templates for the intro and outro, and as zequence wrote it would be to keep the same look'n'feel for the tutorials even if the main part (in the middle) was done by several people
<cub> I have the templates somewhere on my other laptop, I will try to locate them but can't promise exactly when. As it was in the design and planning phase we have not yet uploaded them anywhere
<cub> The plan was that anyone would be able to create a tutorial, but someone in the art (or other team) would do the final edit, add intro and outro and upload to youtube
<cub> as we were not expecting loads of tutorials magically being sent to us it seemed like a fine process
<cub> the ratio and such are important to keep though as it will otherwise mess up the videos when uploading to youtube.
<cub> Then again, if we use another service than youtube there might be differences
#ubuntustudio-devel 2016-01-05
<cfhowlett> knock knock
<zequence> cfhowlett: Who's there?
<cfhowlett> zequence, hey Z!  could use some assistance with the wiki.  Trying to create a single landing page for user contributed contents, i.e. wallpapers, photos etc.  For some reason,  I can't seem to get a mental grasp of the process
<zequence> cfhowlett: Just log in, so you can edit, then enter the url you would like for your new page in the browser. It will ask you if you want to create a new one (assuming one with that url did not already exist)
<cfhowlett> zequence, will do
<zequence> Another way is to create a link for the page somewhere, and when you click on it, well, same thing happens
<zequence> Check another artwork page for the header code, and add that to yours, so you get the menu and the sidebar for it.
<cfhowlett> working now
<cfhowlett> working ON it now
<zequence> cfhowlett: Oh, and make sure to use http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio as root
<cfhowlett> will do
<zequence> Capital letter make a difference too
<zequence> If you ever make a mistake, you can always rename the page afterward, and all changes to the page are also preserved, so nothing gets lost
<cfhowlett> nice.
<cfhowlett> So for a "do not display" note, do I preface with ## or what?
<zequence> cfhowlett: I don't remember, but try that. I see something like that when I rename a page. A comment is added automatically.
<cfhowlett> zequence, right.  WIP ...
#ubuntustudio-devel 2016-01-06
<cfhowlett> zak??
<sakrecoer_> nice work on the wiki cfhowlett ! :)
<sakrecoer_> very good! thank you!
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, thanks.  we need to narrow the window on the contest to beat the feature freeze so only 5 weeks
<cfhowlett> also: need to work with PR? to get the word out on the contest.  or is that on us as well?
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett: "or is that on us as well?" what do you mean by that?
<cfhowlett> are we expected to get the word ou t to all the media/blogs/etc or should / shouldn't the PR team do that?
<sakrecoer_> well... it seems like we ARE the PR team :)
<sakrecoer_> at least i am in it :)
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, OK then.  Can I delegate to you: get the first paragraph of the wiki out to all the likely media outlets and include the URL of the wiki
<cfhowlett> ?
<sakrecoer_> ok :)
<sakrecoer_> zequence: is it thru https://rt.ubuntu.com/ that we post content to the website?
<cfhowlett> also: it is worth mentioning that we need to prepare the wallpaper package and I have NEVER packaged anything!  
<sakrecoer_> zequence is writing this for us: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioPackageMaintenance cfhowlett 
<cfhowlett> I don't even have a firm grasp on bzr, so I truly hope someone can help with this.
<sakrecoer_> i think zequence will assist us for a while, and i intend on learning this thoroughly as fast as possible :)
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yeah ...
<cfhowlett> Well, we can certainly launch the contest immediately and see to packaging later
<sakrecoer_> https://plus.google.com/102125777892703446963/posts/91t3hFe3we4
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, that for me?  
<sakrecoer_> its the post on the google plus page..
<sakrecoer_> i don't have facebook tho..
<cfhowlett> if so ... china + google = NO GO ...
<sakrecoer_> haha! right...
<sakrecoer_> is it blocked, or accessible but with police knocking on door 20 seconds lateR?
<cfhowlett> blocked.  
<sakrecoer_> i'm not too fund of google, so i have mitigated feeling about that particular block :D
<cfhowlett> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Artwork/UserShowcase
<zequence> cfhowlett: Zak is the art lead, who has been very much abscent.
<cfhowlett> yeah, real life will do that :)
<zequence> Think I gave you a link to the correct text logo. If I didn't, I'm sorry for that
<cfhowlett> please do!  I must have missed it.
<zequence> cfhowlett: It's the one called ubuntu-studio_1304_OK_brandmark-wordmark_04_a_alternate-wordmark_by_madeinkobaia.svg
<zequence> It's actually not the alternate anymore :)
<zequence> madeinkobaia, that's Zak's nick
<cfhowlett> so that'll be in the bzr right
<zequence> Right
<zequence> In the root folder
<zequence> The non alternate should probably be called the alternate, and is ok to use too, I suppose
<zequence> Both have less space between the letters than the original text done with the UBuntu fonts
<cfhowlett> and this is the official version?
<zequence> Yes. It's what we use on all our merchandise, social channels
<zequence> The website has yet not been updated with the new text
<zequence> cfhowlett: I changed the sidebar to the artwork sidebar on your page. Also, added the link to that page to the side bar. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Artwork/UserShowcase
<cfhowlett> nice!
<cfhowlett> So which of these brandmarks and logos are approved for use?  the "current standard" text only lists ONE ...
<zequence> cfhowlett: The one named alternate is the first choice. And, that should really be enough
<zequence> It is the current standard, just as the text file says
<cfhowlett> no circle logo?
<zequence> Let me see if I can find that
<cfhowlett> It would be helpful to have the list of approved assets centrally located somewhere.  I attempted to provide this on the Showcase page, but my information is clearly outdated.
<zequence> cfhowlett: This is why I created the textfile
<zequence> The whole area of artwork is a mess. No one even knows who created the original artwork
<zequence> Ok, so I found the website version of the text logo
<zequence> It has the CoF, but it's the non alternate version
<zequence> Zak is really the one who should provide all the variants though, so you should talk to him
<zequence> To get the text logo with the CoF, get the website theme, with the command: bzr branch lp:ubuntustudio-website
<cfhowlett> Hmmm.  Thought he said he'd be unavailable for the foreseeable future.
<zequence> A couple of weeks, yes. Not sure how long that is though
<cfhowlett> I've got the bzr file, just not sure which assets are approved for use
<zequence> The file in questions is found by path ubuntustudio-website/ubuntustudio-wp/img/us-logo.png
<zequence> cfhowlett: The bzr file lists the two files by path, relative to that file
<zequence> Those two are approved
<zequence> I won't have time today, but I can make an attempt at cleaning up that branch
<zequence> Most of the stuff in there is outdated
<cfhowlett> I'm sure we would all be grateful!  If nothing else, updating the current standards file would clarify many matters
<zequence> Ok, well, I won't have time today. Maybe not until Friday. I'll do it before the weekend though
<cfhowlett> much appreciated!!
<zequence> np
<sakrecoer_> zequence: cfhowlett: it's is in the 16.04 folder in the root folder :)
<cfhowlett> "it" ???
<sakrecoer_> sorry, the text logo
<cfhowlett> OK
<sakrecoer_> ubuntu-studio_1604_brandmark-wordmark_03_a_-_by_madeinkobaia
<sakrecoer_> .svg
<cfhowlett> I'll pull the assets I misplaced on the wiki
<sakrecoer_> it's the same as the one zequence told you, but renamed to 16.04 and with "alternate" removed...
<cfhowlett> OK
<sakrecoer_> zequence: i cleaned the artwork pack 3-4 weeks ago...
<sakrecoer_> oh wait... no.... it's the wrong one...
<sakrecoer_> the alternate one is white...
<sakrecoer_> and the one i put in the 16.04 folder is black and not as classy...
<sakrecoer_> let me fix that...
<sakrecoer_> arf... missed cfhowlett, hopefully he will pull after i fixed that...
<sakrecoer_> let it keep the name you posted here zequence to avoid further confusino
#ubuntustudio-devel 2016-01-07
<zequence> sakrecoer_: Did you push the changes to the repo?
<zequence> I can
<zequence> 't find a folder with that name :)
<zequence> It's a good idea to have a folder for each year though
<zequence> And one folder for the current standard
<sakrecoer_> zequence: I think it's there now... i did bzr add . then bzr commit -m "comment" then bzr push lp:~sakrecoer/ubuntustudio-artwork/ubuntustudio-artwork
<zequence> sakrecoer_: Ah, but why not just push it to the main branch, or you don't have rights - I don't remember.
<zequence> Yes, you're a member
<sakrecoer_> how do i push it to the main branch ? :p
<sakrecoer_> zequence: 
<zequence> bzr push lp:ubuntustudio-artwork
<sakrecoer_> :) thanks!
<zequence> Of, if that is from where you got it the first time: bzr push :parent
<zequence> s/Of/Or/
<zequence> sakrecoer_: I'm going to do it this time
<sakrecoer_> ok
<zequence> I just pulled your changes
<zequence> sakrecoer_: Seems like you put a lot of old stuff in the 13.10 folder
<sakrecoer_> zequence: there was no separation at all, so i copied everything in 13.04 and added the few files that had 1310 in their name
<sakrecoer_> basicaly: i took the root of -artwork and put it in 13.10, then i did  mv 13.10/*1304* 13.04/
<sakrecoer_> 1310 was the highest version number existing in there..
<zequence> sakrecoer_: There was a folder in there called to-be-sorted, which includes all sorts of stuff from the beginning of time pretty much
<zequence> I moved it to root
<zequence> But, other than that, looks nice
<sakrecoer_> :)
<sakrecoer_> can i pull now?
<zequence> It's still pushing
<sakrecoer_> do i need to to anything else then bzr pull inside my local branch directory?
<zequence> When moving a file in a bzr folder, btw, use 'bzr mv <from> <to>'
<zequence> otherwise I think the files are duplicated
<sakrecoer_> oh... is there a way to make bzr update such things without manualy telling it?
<sakrecoer_> like "bzr mv . ."
<zequence> We should probably start this branch from scratch later
<zequence> 'bzr mv' will tell bzr that we keep the file in .bzr folder, as is, we just changed it's path
<sakrecoer_> ok :)
<zequence> If you do 'mv', then 'bzr add.', bzr will think the old files were deleted and new ones were added
<sakrecoer_> ah.. i see
<zequence> So, the old ones are still there as old commits, though you don't see them
<zequence> At least, I think this is the case. Don't think bzr does any checking for moved files
<sakrecoer_> probably saves a lot of upload time :)
<zequence> Exactly
<zequence> Could be this has been done a few times by now, and the branch is like 3-5 times bigger than it needs to be
<zequence> Ok, the latest one is up now
<sakrecoer_> nice
<sakrecoer_> zequence: i want to file a bug for "record your desktop", should i do it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-meta
<sakrecoer_> RecordMyDesktop, sorry
<zequence> sakrecoer_: That's an application, right?
<sakrecoer_> yes 
<zequence> sakrecoer_: I'm going to create a new folder called something like current_standard, and add all the stuff we are currently using in there
<zequence> sakrecoer_: ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<sakrecoer_> right! :) thanks!
<zequence> sakrecoer_: That way anyone involved in that packages will be notified
<zequence> If you report it with us, most likely no one will know about it, other than a few Ubuntu Studio developers
<zequence> IF there is a problem with the configuration of the Ubuntu Studio installation, then the bug report could be done at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+filebug
<sakrecoer_> ok :) thanks!
#ubuntustudio-devel 2016-01-08
<Sebe579> Hi!
<Sebe579> Hello?
<flocculant> Sebe579: hi - likely not many people about at the moment
<zequence> Not sure what is going on with the ubuntustudio-artwork repo. Just branched it, and though it is big, no files in the root folder aside from .bzr
<zequence> Need to fix that up :P
<zequence> Funny. It is all there when checking through the launchpad IF
<zequence> something must have gone wrong during my branching
<zequence> Yeah, that was weird.
<cfhowlett> grrrr
<sakrecoer_> whish i could help you zequence 
<sakrecoer_> something wrong cfhowlett, or just sollidary to the ubuntustudio-artwork repo weirdness? :)
<cfhowlett> the latter. 
<cfhowlett> hey, pm box.  I haz things for you
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett: pm box?
<cfhowlett> private message
<cfhowlett> zequence, still here?
<zequence> cfhowlett: Ah, yeah. Sorry
<zequence> I was announcing the dates for the project lead vote
<cfhowlett> zequence, I see your membership on the PR team.  Could they help get the wallpaper contest details out?  My access is slow and questionable at times as I am on the wrong side of the Great Firewall
<zequence> cfhowlett: I'm a member of all teams, since I'm a core member. You mean on the website?
<zequence> Sorry to hold the handbrake a bit concerning the current standard stuff. I do think it is important that we clear that up
<zequence> I'm going to edit your wiki page later too, if you don't mind
<cfhowlett> zequence, well that too, but I remember reading a PR list somewhere.  Please do edit the wiki.  My first attempt, I'm afraid ...
<zequence> Your first attempt was pretty darn good :)
<cfhowlett> zequence, did you see my stats?  over 100 edits ...
<zequence> cfhowlett: Let me fix the current standard stuff as far as I can, and I can publish the contest details on the website and social channels
<cfhowlett> zequence, sweet!  I have ZERO access to social networks except for irc.
<zequence> cool. Got to run home and eat last days pizza. Then off to help an old man get his Ubuntu installation going!
<cfhowlett> as well as the mail lists please.
<zequence> Sure, np
<cfhowlett> zequence, and you should document helping that "old dude" get started.  
<cfhowlett> and so far as the brand assets : can we make it easier in the future?  see this for example: http://xubuntu.org/resources/
<cub> cfhowlett & sakrecoer_ I also have access to the web site. Have not been around much in a while, but will be a bit more going forward.
<cfhowlett> cub, looking forward to it!
<sakrecoer_> cub: cool! looking forward! :) 
<sakrecoer_> of for lunch, see ya laterz!
<zequence> That Xubuntu page is nice
<cfhowlett> zequence, isn't it?  that's the kind of thing I would like to suggest.  
<cfhowlett> For the really ambitious, we could go even further.  fedora has a flavor for artists called Fedora Design Spin.  Similar software to our graphics package.  BUT the design spin is the same software that Fedora does their internal graphic design with and the Design Spin Team supports and designs for ALL the fedora spins!
<cfhowlett> wonder if we could perhaps offer something similar to the other *buntus
<cub> Fedora seems to have an audio spin as well, not sure how updated or "live" it is though: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Fedora_Jam_Audio_Spin
<cub> Ah "This page was last modified on 16 November 2014"
#ubuntustudio-devel 2016-01-09
<OvenWerks> Working on autojack... to start jack, pa bridging, a2jmidid, zita-ajbridging etc. at session start.
<OvenWerks> This will probably not be ready for 16.04. running zita-ajbridging for every audio IF we find is probably not the best idea as it does use more CPU than some other things. 
<OvenWerks> There needs to be a configuration setup for it that explains clearly to the user what they are setting up :)
<OvenWerks> I started working on a patch bay (does the same as "connections" in qjackctl) except it would allow a bridge to be created at that time. That is it would show audio devices that are not yet connected to jack and if the user connects them would create the bridge at that time.
<OvenWerks> I have gotten the GUI figured out... at least the starting part. I can change the jack master device on the fly so far... but it appears that I need to disconnect all ports first, remember where they are connected and then reconnect after changing the device.
<OvenWerks> I also have to consider what to do with connections made to port 3 or more if the new device does not have more than 2 :) although that is an unlikey circumstance.
<OvenWerks> Anyway, my patch panel seems to be headed to being a system configuration tool as well as patch panel. That is, it will save a configuration for autojack to use at session start.
<OvenWerks> I do not want to put out something that creates more trouble than it solves, so it will take longer than I thought.
<zequence> OvenWerks: Does applications keep their connection to jack when you change the interface?
<zequence> Or, I mean, they don't of course
<zequence> But, do they accept a new connection happily
<OvenWerks> They accept the new connections just fine.
<OvenWerks> a2jmidid remains running too.
<OvenWerks> Changing the master device should be a do once operation configuration wise.
<zequence> When you change the device, the jack server keeps running?
<OvenWerks> except in the case of a USB device being configured master where it is not plugged in at session start.  :)
<OvenWerks> yes. all of the connections between applications remain... for example ardour chaneel to master or to standalone effects rack.
<OvenWerks> in fact connections to zita bridge or pabridge that are not connected to system:whatever ramain too.
<OvenWerks> *remain.
<OvenWerks> Effectively I have to set up a database for all devices that includes who owns it and who it connects to.
<OvenWerks> I have to be able to kill a zita bridge process so I can use that device as master
<OvenWerks> Then reconnect what was connected there to master :)
<OvenWerks> zequence: just had a thought. possibly entering free run mode first would get applications to handle the dis/connect on their own. I have to start talking to jack first though. Have to figure out a database format before that :) Lots to do.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2016-01-10
<cfhowlett> ubuntustudio.org is redirecting to ubuntu.com/index_kylin          what the hey??!!
<zequence> cfhowlett: Not here
<zequence> Forced internet guidance?
<zequence> cfhowlett: Try the ip address: 162.213.33.68
<DalekSec> Interesting, coming from a China IP I don't hit the same redirect.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2017-01-05
<OvenWerks> anyone who is interested in adding the right way to set ubuntu to performance to our docs, I just put it in #ubuntustudio.
<OvenWerks> this method works, does not get reset by upgrades, does not interfere with upgrades.
<OvenWerks> two steps:
<OvenWerks> sudo /usr/sbin/update-rc.d ondemand disable
<OvenWerks> create a file  /etc/default/cpufrequtils with the line  GOVERNOR="performance" in it.
<OvenWerks> using what other tutorials tell you will:
<OvenWerks> a) switch you to performance only to have the system switch you back 60 seconds later.
<OvenWerks> b) vanish in the next software upgrade or give an error in the next upgrade.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2017-01-06
<OvenWerks> I tried to add the above info on setting Studio to Performance in the wiki. I can't even login ... it errors out
<OvenWerks> Ok, I have added a wiki page on how to set things preformance the "right" way.
<OvenWerks> find at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide/Setting_CPU_Governor
<OvenWerks> there is a link on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/HowTos to get there.
<OvenWerks> Comments would be helpful
<OvenWerks> (fixes and edits even better :)
 * OvenWerks thinks nobody comes here anymore....
<krytarik> OvenWerks: I am here! :P  And why the odd place for that?
<OvenWerks> when it comes to docs and wiki... that is where it ended up
<OvenWerks> I am new to it.
<OvenWerks> I learned that I should have made the link first and then tried to go to that and created the new page where it lead.... Next time I will do better. If someone knows how to move it, that would be fine...
<OvenWerks> krytarik: ^^^
#ubuntustudio-devel 2017-01-07
<krytarik> OvenWerks: I asked knome to move it to under  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio - now you just need to adapt the link to still.
<OvenWerks> krytarik: (and knome) thank you. Link is fixed to match.
<krytarik> Coolio.
<OvenWerks> krytarik: I have seen the same question a few times so I thought a place to point at would be nice.
<krytarik> Yes, and I can imagine our users won't be the only ones benefiting from this. :P
#ubuntustudio-devel 2020-01-03
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> new blog post is mirrored to mastodon. (also happy 2020 to the dev team) ~eylul
#ubuntustudio-devel 2020-01-05
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Considering removing the Telegram bot from #ubuntustudio and #ubuntustudio-offopic and switching those to Matrix. The Telegram aspect is becoming more toxic than I initially anticipated.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Test
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: good, I can't follow a conversation when everything is from: studiobot and almost every post includes text from the post it is answering. This makes it mostly useless anyway.
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> eickmeyer ovenwerks why not swap devel to it as well? ~eylul
<OvenWerks> swap devel to what?
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> to matrix as well?
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> devel -> devel channel
<OvenWerks> sounds like having to have two chat windows open instead of one :P
<OvenWerks> Whats wrong with IRC? It just works...
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> ok i misunderstood what eickmeyer was saying
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> I assumed making it work with matrix
<OvenWerks> matrix works already I think...
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> while keeping irc. :) not replacing it with
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> yeah no that's my reading comprehension issuem hi btw ovenworks and I hope all is well? :)
<OvenWerks> Though on #ardour there are people who complain about messages not making it across the bridge. (one way or the other)
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> is the issue*
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> it is delayed. I think
<OvenWerks> That message from above with the [m] at the end of the name is from matrix so I think Eickmeyer's Test got through.
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> yup
